# This thread is where Macnutt gets ignored



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Seriously folks...

Every thread in this forum is derailed and taken WAY off topic by our resident 'nutt. Let's have one without him.

Particularly invited:
Pamela
Dr. G
GA
Well... Just about everybody.

Here are the rules:
1 No Macnutt
2 Ignore Macnutt
3 Don't mention Macnutt
4 Post things that make Macnutt mad
5 Don't let him get you mad
6 No Trolls (that means Macnutt)
7 Statements must be TRUE
8 Truths must be backed up with facts
9 Facts must be backed up with links
10 Have fun

I'll start:

Bill Clinton was a great president... Discuss!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It'll never fly. The wheel is spinning but the hamster is gone!

Trust me on this!!
























-H


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

thewitt, an interesting, albeit contentious idea. The only thing is that I am not in favor of banning "you know who" from any thread. I would be a hypocrit if I felt this way, since he wanted me to stop posting on ehMac until I got a Mac of my own, and only backed down on this "request" when I demanded that he put it to a vote of all ehMacLanders. 

Thus, I shall abide by all the rules except #1 and #4 and #6. If his freedom is restricted then everyone's freedom is restricted. As well, why taunt him and then not let him respond?

This is like a private club, where certain people are not welcomed. I have been barred from certain places because I was Jewish, so I am not in favor of setting up a private domain for only certain people.

Points #2,3, 5,7,8,9 and 10 are fine with me, since it restricts no one and is in keeping with the basic idea of freedom of speech.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Tempting, very tempting, but . . .

You really don't need a special thread to ignore Macnutt. 

You can, as Nike says, just do it.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> This is like a private club, where certain people are not welcomed. I have been barred from certain places because I was Jewish, so I am not in favor of setting up a private domain for only certain people.


Good Gawd, does this stuff still happen?!? Very sorry to hear that good Doctor. You have, as always, enlightened me...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Good Gawd, does this stuff still happen?


It certainly has in my lifetime, albeit not as frequently as years ago. I have seen people banned from things as paltry as a service club, a golf or curling club for various reasons to name but a few.

When I was a youngster growing up in western Canada after the second world war, there were many immigrants who came here from Europe seeking a better life. They "rode the rails" as a means of getting around the country and were labelled "DPs", which was short for "Displaced Persons". I saw far too many of them run off from public events, or groups or even churches.

It was sad, but as we lived right beside the railway tracks and just outside a major railway yard, many of them came to our door hungry, tired and cold. My mother always fed them and offered them blankets to curl up and rest in the large barn, out of the cold and wind.

Most of these people were "eastern Europeans" and the language barrier was a problem for them.

In short to answer your question, you bet this kind of thing still happens. Be very glad you live in a country where laws now prohibit open rejection of identifiable groups.

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

At least if you're banned for being Jewish, there are certain factions in the world who will take up your cause. 

How about being ostracized from woman's groups 'cuz you refuse to play dumb, and not being accepted at the men's table 'cuz you're not pretty and vapid or buxom enough or having your ideas pooh-poohed 'cuz your hairs a little gray but your name is Maggie instead of Albert - and then the final insult, you walk into a meeting an hour later and hear your idea being presented, but it's not you speaking!

Ah the world is yet a cruel place. It is hurtful to be ignored in any social situation where you feel you've contributed to the best of your ability. 

Margaret


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Bah! Macnutt is harmless. Infuriating at times, yes. But I'd be lying if I didn't admit there's kind of an odd spectator-sport element of wading into a thread--pretty much any thread within Everything Else--and being entertained by Macnutt's cowpatties of wisdom that he dispenses like candy from a Pez container. 

Realizing you're being tongue-in-cheek with this thread, are you sure you're not taking things a little too personally? I don't agree with his views, but I'm uncomfortable with the idea that anyone--even him--should be shunned from a discussion.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"My mother always fed them and offered them blankets to curl up and rest in the large barn, out of the cold and wind." Sinc, your mother taught you well the real meaning of "always caring, always sharing". I have a feeling that your mother and my mother would have gotten along quite well had they ever met. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Margaret, I refuse to be a member of any group, be it formal or informal, that treats women in the manner you speak of in your previous post. I have never been "one of the boys", sharing "humor" that demeans women (or any other group). As my wife has said, "A woman has to work twice as hard just to show that she is capable of doing the basic job of a man in certain companies." This is why she left Shell Canada in Calgary to come to St.John's where we could make a life together, as partners who are, by and large, equal in opportunity.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You read my mind thewitt! LOL!!! I was thinking of doing something like this shortly after the sushi fiasco! LOL! I thought to myself....hmmm...I wonder what a thread would be like without him. LOL!!























Needless to say I'M IN!!!  

Let's get this party started!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> you walk into a meeting an hour later and hear your idea being presented, but it's not you speaking!


Yanno? The boys don't realize this happens, but I am going through that right now, sort of. Several years ago I went to my VP with several ideas on how to increase the profitability of our department. ALL of the ideas were rejected, or worse I was told "You can go ahead and try them out, John is too busy to try anything new." 

Now they want to use my ideas. 

One more thing: I had a close friendship with a married heterosexual man at that company. I was told not to speak to him during business hours. During my disciplinary meeting regarding this issue, - yup I was disciplined for talking to a man - I was told and this is a quote: 

"You are a femme fatale. Some people take offence to that" 

My response to that was "Tell me you didn't just say that. Holy F ... this place is unbelievable !" [I was NOT disciplined for that ] Then I quit, never to venture into the corporate world again. That was 2001.

C'mon folks, does Macnutt drive you all THAT crazy? I for one enjoy his posts. I love how so many of you get your knickers all bunched up over his comments and sense of humor. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I have no problem saying that I can't stand him or his ridiculous posts. I have *never* been able to stand a know it all. I have never been able to stand someone that just likes to hear themselves talk. Usually (in real life) I can ignore them and be on my merry way, but here, for some reason I just can't....usually because he just comes right in, uninvited, and starts either insulting people, or shooting off at the mouth like he is the almighty being that is sooo much more above the rest of us...AND/OR starts derailing threads. Kind of hard to ignore. It's like it real life when one of these types of people just comes and steps into a converation uninvited and *you* end up having to be the one that leaves just because they've ruined the entire experience.

I just can't stand the arrogance.

So right here, right now...I give thanks for this thread  LOL!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> you walk into a meeting an hour later and hear your idea being presented, but it's not you speaking!


I hate when that happens!









This isn't gender specific, let me tell ya.  My occupation is one that is based on developing creative solutions to convey ideas, messages, information or emotion. I could rattle off dozens of instances where I'm in brainstorm sessions with men and women where my ideas would be shot down only to be suddenly suddenly thought of an hour later by said shooters.









Luckily, though, our office environment is one that is a very positive and laid-back. When someone goofs in one fashion or another... we're prepared to poke fun of ourselves/each other.  

There are some people, however that can't seem to look beyond a pitch and are, for some reason, either resistant to -- or can't see the bigger picture. They don't/won't take the time to really think the idea through enough to see the pros or cons until further down the road when they've explored every other possible option.

I won't go into specifics, but a co-worker I deal with on a regular basis has trouble (occasionally) communicating or understanding concepts. They're in a position of creative direction so the buck pretty much stops there, so it makes it hard to pitch an idea without bringing more than a simple sketch -- you pretty much have to go above and beyond in order to really break through their mental wall. Other employees seem to grasp each others ideas quickly and most often get into a creative zone where we collaborate and expound. It's pretty scary sometimes, but very much liberating.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Well in a way that's a relief that it doesn't just happen to women - I didn't think it did, but since I was usually the only woman who dared offer a suggestion I was the one getting shot down.

I once brought a whole project to a standstill 'cuz I showed them in black and white why it wouldn't work as designed and also gave an overview of a plan that *would* work to a co-worker who was the one presenting it as *his* save-the-day idea at that meeting I mentioned. The up-shot of the whole thing was that I was dismissed from the project team told to go back to my office and wipe my hard-drive (which I couldn't wait to do teehee) and an hour later when the meeting was over that dummy showed up in my office wanting the documents with my workable plan.

Well, guess what dimwit, you made sure they told me to delete all my files. The last of the hard copies just got gobbled up by the shredder - if you hurry, you can still grab them.

In the end they drove me stark raving bonkers, my friend Ed showed me how to weep pitifully, a nice doctor certified me, the company gave me a bucket of cash, the doctor gave me some nice pills and now I have the rest of my life to reminisce























Margaret


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

The word "facts" can be somewhat deceiving as many, but not all, "facts" are based on the interpretations of people. Some may say that it is a "fact" that the health care system in Canada is falling apart. This "fact" can be backed up with various data such as waiting times for elective surgery.

However, someone with other "facts" may state that it is a "fact" that the health care system in Canada is improving. This "fact" could be backed up by looking at the average lifespan of Canadians today compared to say 20 years ago.

However, making statements without any "facts" is where people get into trouble. Just ask any student writing a research paper when the instructor asks, for example, "Gerry, where did you get this from? Can you back this up with some evidence other than anecdotal or your opinion?"

Gerry might respond, "err...no."

"Well, then, you get a C- for your paper."

"D'oh!"

But, I know for a "fact" that this thread will be interesting.









James


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I didn't really take offense to the kaibosh of my ideas. It was when I got in trouble for TALKING to a man during office hours, then told I was a femme fatale and that people would take offence that I really started to wonder ... 

It sure felt like a little pat on the bottom - go on honey, you go play with your database and CRM application - we don't have time for that nonsense. 

Idiots. Now they want a CRM and want to use the model that I developed and helped program. Did I already call them idiots? 

Honestly, you guys WAY overreact to him. 
Where's the valium? 

Hey Margaret ! Did they giv eyou any good meds? wanna share? 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

j_s, without some specific theoretical rationales to provide a context and verification for one's personal viewpoints, your notion of Gerry getting a C- for his/her paper would not happen in my class.

"Gerry, where did you get this from? Can you back this up with some evidence other than anecdotal or your opinion?"

Gerry might respond, "err...no."

"Well, then, you get a C- for your paper."

"D'oh!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

bopeep, I agree with your contention that "Honestly, you guys WAY overreact to him.", if your use of the term "guys" is meant to be non gender specific.

As it is written in "The Way to Tranquility and Enlightenment According to Macnutt", "You must let go of all annoying habits and thoughts. When you are stressed about some situation in your life, simply forget to remember, and the situation will merely go away. Why worry about what other people think of you, especially when you know that you are always correct? Let them worry, and let them be concerned with your oversimplistic statements. For, in the final analysis, it is their problem. They have to live in the real world, whereas you are safe and secure in Paradise. For I am the path to Enlightenment, and to attain tranquility one must follow my path."


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Guys was not intended to be gender specific.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My eyes are thanking me for the relative dearth of flashing Graemlin's in this particular thread.

Bo Peep, you once posted about the most delicious variants of lamb. Can you buy these in Toronto? Where? My wife just lurves lamb....


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I once brought a whole project to a standstill 'cuz I showed them in black and white why it wouldn't work as designed and also gave an overview of a plan that *would* work to a co-worker who was the one presenting it as *his* save-the-day idea at that meeting I mentioned.


Man, that sounds familiar. I can remember a few dozen times when my group has reviewed another group's design and told them there's this or that wrong with the design. Of course that group goes ahead wit the design and sure enough they run into the problem we identified months ago and now they want a solution. Ummm... WE TOLD YOU SO. Now it's too late to fix the problem without restarting from square one. It gets escalated to mangement with a total bias against our group and it's our group's fault... yeah right. Now we got to create some damn @#$% workaround.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

utbjw - lamb? you want lamb? you want a WHOLE lamb? 
I can hook you up. 

Local lamb might be hard to find due to the lack of hanging time available in our abbatoirs. Cattle bring in $200.00 slaughter fee and lamb = $50.00 for the same amount of work, and there is a bit of a surplus of cattle these days. 

Anyway, if you really want more info PM me and I can try to help you out. 

My fave breeds to eat BTW are: Kathadin [cat- a'-din] and North country Cheviot. Though you wouldn't be able to get the breeds at the grocery stores. 

Longos apparently carries Ontario Lamb, but I have had some AWFUL Ontario lamb. Fatty and tough. eeeww. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

No, not a whole lamb..... just a rib roast! I thought you might deal with specialty butchers. I agree, some Ontario lamb isn't so good... True for a lot of batched produce.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow...

This turned into the 'people who don't respect what you do or listen to you" thread.

I wonder why...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

hey thewitt...notice how "he" hasn't been around here for a while?! I think it's cuz he got burned at the sushi thread and he's laying low for a while till people forget (and until this thread goes away). He'll come back and say it's cuz he's been *SO* busy bottling tap water and cruising in his yacht and being with his women....but we all know the truth  HEE HEE HEEEEEE!!!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

It would be cheaper per pound to buy the whole lamb. We can slaughter any way you like, but what am I to do with the rest of the animal? 

Crown rib roast starts at 14.00 per pound. To get the whole lamb it would be $200.00 slaughtered and wrapped. 
Somewhere in the vicintity of 3 - 5 per pound. 

Sorry, but we aren't a feedlot, just a small little farm trying to peddle 80 or so lambs. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Bo, you might know the answer to this one...

Here we have good Angus beef but it is sold way too early. I have matured steaks in my fridge before for a couple of weeks and it makes a huge difference to the texture and taste. The problem however is that takes a lot of space (to create the right ventilation you need a cake rack etc.) 

So a friend and I went for plan B: we bought a whole sirloin side (about 9kg), cut it in two, wrapped it in cheese cloth and hanged it in the garage with butcher hooks (cool temp). Well maybe we waited too long (2.5 weeks) but the meat was infested with maggots and we lost about 2/3 of the weight after carving 'for safety'. Not altogether a succesful experience...  

Any tips on maturing meat? If two layers of cheese cloth were not successful in preventing flies from laying eggs, what would? What would be a normal hanging time? We have the opportunity to repeat the experience with beef ribs soon (4/5 ribs, perhaps 5kg)


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I know our lamb is hung for at least 2 weeks. I am not sure what you did wrong - [temperature not consistent enough? not cold enough?]. We don't hang in the garage or the barn, we hang in a licenced abbatoir 'cause we have to pass meat inspections and stuff. 

Sorry, I don't really know. Sorry you lost so much of the carcass. That sux.

Bo


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Bo,

$200 for slaughter but how much for the butchering? We don't have a lot of room in the freezer but its something to plan for.

It's pretty clear that the farmers ain't getting the lions share of the profit....


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Holy cow! (Or sheep to be more specific)

I wonder if that squirrel guy is going to show up in this thread.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

One of the cooking magazines...Cook's Illustrated(?) in its latest issue has an article on how to dry age meat.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I heard a story on the cbc this morning about how they have discovered that bottled spring water is actually not as good for you as tap water...The study finds some bottled water has more bacteria and less fluoride than tap water.

_ *"People who buy bottled water for its perceived purity may not be getting what they're paying for. They're most likely not getting adequate fluoride either, according to researchers at Case Western Reserve University and Ohio State University.

In a study published in the March issue of the Archives of Family Medicine, a journal of the American Medical Association, researchers compared the bacterial content and fluoride levels of 57 samples of bottled water with tap water from four water treatment plants."

"Occasional studies find that some bottled waters have elevated bacteria levels or chemical imbalances. In 1999, the environmental group Natural Resources Defense Council (NRDC) studied 103 brands of bottled water and determined that one-third failed to comply with industry-set standards (http://www.nrdc.org/water/drinking/nbw.asp)."*_


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pamela...

Our bottled water is considered by the CRD health board to be the purest in all of North America. 

Which might just explain why they regularly request that we supply it to them for their monthly meetings.

For the past four years. EVERY SINGLE Month, BTW.







 

As for the burning question of "why MacNutt hasn't been here at ehmac for awhile?"...

Been REALLY busy with the ever expanding water biz. It's growing at better than 200% per year. Takes up almost all of my time these days. Sorry.

As for the subject of this thread...

Please continue on without me. Say whatever crosses your mind. I won't interfere.

Just so long as you spell my name right.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Pamela:

The bait was not too subtle, but it didn't take long to catch!   

Now all back to your sandpits...


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

The $50 we pay for the lamb is "slaughtered cut and wrapped. "
I would imagine the $200.00 would be the same? 

Cheers
bo


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

That's why Pamela got on the "A" list invitation.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I try









But I do have to give credit to Pelao for coming up with one of the most perfect nicknames ever....*drum roll please*

.....


MacTapwater!

LOL!!!!!

Too sweet


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Indeed!

Much better (and family friendly) than anything I have come up with.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Calling a fellow member a nick name in jest is one thing. Calling a fellow member a nick name that implies his business products are inferior is just plain mean, not to mention childish. If you had ever tried the water, you would know what I mean. It is nowhere near tap water.

The spirit of this thread has bothered me since its inception. Turn the tables, make yourself the subject of the thread, and then decide if that is the way YOU would like to be treated by fellow ehMacers? Freedom of opinion is something we all value. Freedom to abuse a fellow member is quite another matter.

[ December 06, 2004, 10:22 AM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> The spirit of this thread has bothered me since its inception. Turn the tables, make yourself the subject of the thread, and then decide if that is the way YOU would like to be treated by fellow ehMacers? Freedom of opinion is something we all value. Freedom to abuse a fellow member is quite another matter.


Sinc, thank you - my thoughts exactly. However, I don't think I'd have been able to say it as succinctly and eloquently as you have.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm with you SINC. 

My personal philosophy
"Be what you want the world to become"

C'mon guys. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bo, you might want to add to your personal philosophy of "Be what you want the world to become", an old Jewish saying -- "What you are to be you are just now becoming." Paix.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> callling a fellow member a nick name in jest is one thing. Calling a fellow member a nick name that implies his business products are inferior is just plain mean, not to mention childish.


Agreed.

However, it's important that all comments are taken within the context in which they are made. The nickname in question was coined in jest: many of us know the product in question and would not question it by name. Some care, even maturity, is perhaps useful when bringing posts from one thread to another.

I have not participated in this thread to date because I simply don't agree with the premise. The person in question can be somewhat challenging in his style of communicating, and he certainly angers some members. Censorship, banning, etc are all for the moderators. If you don't like dealing with him, don't deal. if you want to get in heated discussions, do so.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> callling a fellow member a nick name in jest is one thing. Calling a fellow member a nick name that implies his business products are inferior is just plain mean, not to mention childish


Not only that, but starting a thread that blatantly centers out that individual is childish and mean spirited.

All this over chopsticks. Really. Think about it. And who really cares if they use chopsticks or not?

Bottom line. Get over it.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Get a grip guys. It's a joke. Everyone participating knows it's a joke. Feel free to leave if you don't like it, but I *did* see you reponding to it previously, didn't I?

MacNutt is not innocent in anything he does here. He went over the line in insulting a few of us on the board. That isn't acceptable. We're simply having a little fun with it. If you can't see that, then that's your problem. Maybe you should go back and read the posts to get a clearer idea of the joking involved. Nothing malicious has been said...nothing that school kids wouldn't consider funny. And that's the point...we're joking around like kids.

Didn't know you had to be so serious and mature all the time. I guess *that's* why Canada is so boring.  


oh....and in response to this:

*All this over chopsticks. Really. Think about it. And who really cares if they use chopsticks or not?
* 

It really *is* amazing how MacTapwater can really take a thread of it's tracks isn't it! I mean one minute we are discussing wonderful sushi and then next I'm getting personally insulted about my my upbringing, my education, my life experience, and my intelligence.....*all* just because I told him how I've seen sushi eaten.

Gee, I wonder who should get a grip?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Hope you guys didn't hurt Macnutts Feelings! I Haven't been called a Moron Lately!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Macnutt will engage anyone, anywhere, anytime about anything. No one is exempted from his 'wit' and no one deserves a good lambasting more than he does. 

And that's the difference. This thread is about name calling etc and NOT giving him a chance to retort - that's what I take exception to. I love watching how he pisses all of you off. I can just see the steam coming out of your ears. 

'MacTapwater ' IS funny - but there is certainly a better place for it where it would actually BE funny. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Pamela, you're giving Macdoc way too much to smile about.  If you're gonna dish it out, be prepared to take it too. On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to aplogise for being so boring. C'mon eveybody...let's have your apologies too! Anybody for getting a bowling tournament together???


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm up for Curling!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Curling is far too exciting. 

The barn needs mucking out. C'mon - we can make a game out of it!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Bowls anyone?
(the sport for retired cricketers)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Muckin' out the barn sounds great! Let's all SING IT !!...(to the tune of "Bringing In The Sheep")..._Mucking out the barn, mucking out the barn; we are all so ha-ppy, mucking out the barn._


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Has MacNutty POsted Since this thread was Started??? (Muck Muck)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, we could bring in the sheaves as well. 

"Bringing in the sheaves, bringing in the sheaves,
We shall come rejoicing, bringing in the sheaves,
Bringing in the sheaves, bringing in the sheaves,
We shall come rejoicing, bringing in the sheaves."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

O, great and learned brother, Dr.G., I stand corrected!! This is a traditional Protestant song (I'm not Protestant)and I have never read the lyrics before. However, it seems that this is a common misinterpretation of the lyrics, as found on www.amiright.com


"Bringing In The Sheaves",

Traditional Misheard Lyrics:
Bringing in the sheep
Bringing in the sheep
We shall come rejoicing bringing in the sheep

Correct Lyrics:
Bringing in the sheaves
Bringing in the sheaves
We shall come rejoicing bringing in the sheaves


As I was responding to BoPeep, "sheep" seems more appropriate, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I am neither Protestant nor Christian. I thought that it was "sheep" as well, but I was informed that I was incorrect. 

Don't fret. In the second part of Handel's Messiah, I am positive that I hear "Do we like peas?" instead of "Are we like sheep?", which is from Isaiah 53:6 -- "All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way. And the Lord hath laid on him the iniquity of us all".


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Ah, yes, another case of Chronic Lyricosis, a disease for which there is no known cure. 

In the immortal words of Jimmi Hendrix "'Scuse me, while I kiss this guy!"


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

"Blinded by the Light,
Held up like a Luffa by the foreman in the night!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I won't get into what we used to sing to "Innocence" by Streetheart when I was a kid.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Bringing in the sheep, 
mucking out the barn. 

lmao!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Or, since it's Christmas season, the gardener's favourite lyrics from Silent Night.......Sleep in heavenly peas, Sleep in heavenly peas.

And as Eric Clapton crooned..."I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the dead beauty"


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Reminds me of the song Elton John was singing just as he burst forth from the closet . . .

"Hold me closer, Tony Danza . . ."

Take a listen!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Named my vacuume cleaner Tony Danza... Not that it really fits in this thread at all, just an interesting fact... Maybe Macnutt was on to something.....









How often does a barn need Mucking?

I always wanted to Konw why Benny had a Mo-hazoo and what it was, a large kazoo?? I was dissapointed to find out later in life that it was a Mohair suit, dang. Do peolpe raise Mo's and shave them to make suits?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Vinnie... Who on earth names a vacuum cleaner? I can see the 'funny' in the aptly named machine... but seriously... 

How often does a barn need mucking? Depends on how clean you like your barn. Horses ya gotta clean 'em everyday - at least you should. 

Sheep, not as often as cattle.







and you can use a tractor. but for the really nasty stuff at the bottom you charge people to come to your place on a 'farm vacation' and get them to do it. 
 

I don't know what a mo is - and why would you want to wear the hair of what I can only deduce to be a species from another planet. There are no mos on earth. 

Bo


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

> Do peolpe raise Mo's and shave them to make suits?


Well, they used to until the environment group "Saving Mo's in Captivity" brought the plight of Mo's to world wide attention.

Now, all Mohair suits, must be certified "Made from Free Range Mo's"


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

um, I Don't Want a Mohair Suit, Just to know Where the Hair Comes from. I Think Mo-hair was a 70's thing... I mean it was elton John who wrote the song.

The Vacuume cleaner was called "the boss" on the box... Who's the Boss????... Tony Danza!! Or Judith Light..... Alissa Milano is my Coffee Maker and the Slutty grandma is My Microwave.... hahhaha  Come on, it is funny


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Seriously? Mohair comes from goats.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Guess it's a little too hard to market Goat Hair sweaters. Mohair sounds so much more exotic, like someone climbed the highest mountain to scavenge fallen Mo hairs off of shrubery or rocks or something. It's like white tea.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I would love to see free-range mo............or a flock of them over the countryside. I guess that there was a time when they roamed freely and covered huge sections of the prarie states/provinces, much like the buffalo.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I would love to see free-range mo............or a flock of them over the countryside. I guess that there was a time when they roamed freely and covered huge sections of the prarie


You have to remember Dr. G., that was a time when they were watched over by Louis PriMO, a smooth dude indeed.

Cheers


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Mystery Solved... I used to think it was Mole Hair, They are nice and soft if a little dirty from all that Diggin


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

The breed of goat is called Angora. But here's where it gets confusing. Angora does NOT come from these goats. Angora comes from angora rabbits. 

If you want to know any relatively useless wool stuff, I'm sure I have acouple things up my sleeve. 

Has anyone noticed that this thread is one of the most severely derailed threads ... dare I say EVER... 

Bo


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

OMG!!! that's too funny.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

That's mo better! I can see through mohair and I can tell you ....she's p-u-r-d-y.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

This thread is totally derailed - and not by Macnutt!

Pamela - are you sure that you were insulted or are you just defensive because you don't really care for Macnutts' style?
I don't say this to be offensive - just want you to think.

I don't agree with the title of this thread - everyone is his/her own person and entitled to their own opinions and beliefs. To deliberately center someone out in this way is, in my own opinion, kind of like taking the joke too far and really does not look good on the person starting it.

I can be defensive and when I lose my cool and respond without thinking I end up looking like the ass!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Um Cameo. To be clear. I'm not the one that started this thread.

And to be very clear, why don't you go back and read every post he has ever directed to me and then tell me if I'm "allowed" to be insulted? If his style is to insult people and/or belittle people then I not only feel insulted, but yes, I *am* against his "style". I'm surprised people condone his comments by calling it a "style", yet this thread which thewitt started in jest and in response to something gets called immature. Make up your mind people.

I didn't realize I had to justify feeling insulted by ignorant and infantile comments that someone has made against me. *I* just figured it was part of being human.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Here's a light read for you all that don't get it....or that are speaking without actually knowing what was said. Just a couple of highlights. All of which were said with out him having any knowledge of what I have or have not done in my life so far. Enjoy









Oh, and this was all in response to a couple of us saying to him that it is normal to eat sushi with your fingers. *THIS* is the type of response we get back......I mean it's a sushi thread for god's sake and he feels the need to insult us personally.

_With several of the brightest...but most shockingly naieve...of all the ehmaclanders. ? ? 

It's no freakin WONDER that these very same people can't actually grasp what is happenning in the rest of the world. They only see it from their own little perspective. And are adamant that THIS is the only possible reality.

They should get out more. Explore the rest of the world. Live there, for a while. see what's real...and what's NOT. ? ? ? 

Just my thoughts on this. ? 


Perhaps, Pamela...if you were to venture out of that artificial world you choose to subsist in, and take some time to actually see the real world for yourself (And I'm not just talking about a two week vacation at some resort here)...you might be able to figure this stuff out for yourself. 

Without any outside help. From me, or anyone else. ? ? 

Again...just my thoughts on this. 


No question about it, Pamela. I have no idea where you've been or what you've done in your short life.

But...I can tell from my LONG one (spent mostly in foreign lands) that you have not yet traveled much. And NEVER lived for extended periods in vastly different places.

Call it a hunch.... ? ? ? 


You still haven't managed to dispute my previous impression that you have NEVER actually lived or worked in ANY other country besides Canada. ? ? 

And I HAVE spent a good portion of my life living and working in many other foreign lands. Twelve countries on four different continents, to be exact. For longer than you've even been alive.

THAT gives me a different perspective from yourself, with all due respect.

Someday you'll figure out what I mean. And what I'm talking about. And what the WORLD is all about. In fact...it'll probably hit you like a ton of bricks.

How the Japanese eat their sushi is only a very small part of it. There is SOOO much more....I can't even BEGIN to tell you. You will have to find out much of it for yourself.

It's the only way.

Trust me on this. 


Making you think...and getting you very worked up...totally incensed, even...is my job. I see that I have succeeded in that, this evening.

No doubt at some point soon, you will see why. And understand why.


_


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I was not trying to annoy you Pamela - I know you didn't start the thread and not trying to be insulting to anyone by stating my point of view on the subject. Just stating what I think.

If that was Macnutt's response to you, then you were not just being defensive - which was my question. I wasn't trying to say you weren't insulted, I had just wanted to understand as references were made in other threads and I guess I just wasn't quite sure which post was referred to as I didn't participate in that thread. Easier to ask the question than to read through the entire thread.

If I insulted anyone - didn't mean to. Apologies.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Fair enough Cameo. Hope that cleared things up for you.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

> Has anyone noticed that this thread is one of the most severely derailed threads ... dare I say EVER..


I didn't think this thread was ever meant to be on a rail. It has been a beauty though. Discussion, disgust, comedy, rebuttals ...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And all of it without any real contribution from me.  

    

Anyone else here notice how the word "ignore" in a thread title is like waving raw meat in front of a school of hungry pirahna? 

[ December 07, 2004, 09:26 AM: Message edited by: MacNutt ]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

How to spot posts from "Da Man": 

1. He usually posts under his name (dead giveaway)

2. His posts typically contain at least 10 graemlins per unsubstantiated fact

3. He tries to get a rise out of people and typically does

4. Like a Mandarin take-out, after reading a post, you either want more, forget what the heck you just ate or wonder why it looked better than it tastes.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

You are indeed brilliant UTBJ Woodget!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> Has anyone noticed that this thread is one of the most severely derailed threads ... dare I say EVER...


Yupper! I thought this could go a lot of different ways, but didn't see mis-heard lyrics, talk of butchering costs of sheep and all of this coming.

But it has been fun.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> How to spot posts from "Da Man":


Is that the guy who is keeping people down?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Pamela you're such a cutie when you get all worked up and are nasty to the peons here....









You people are hilarious....









He's right, you derailed the entire thing without any help from him.

_I like the bloated sense of self importance and hey, not many people can blow smoke rings outta there butts like that_!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And I just LOVE to poke a sharp stick into a puffed up object and see if it will explode. And to see what will come spewing out when it does. 









I used to come across unidentifiable organic masses like that at low tide while walking on the beach as a kid. Especially on a hot summers day. Some terribly bloated thingy that used to be something else...and was now filled up to bursting with...WHAT???

I never could resist taking a stab at them. Even when the inevitable happened and I got splattered by something foul.










It's yucky as all get out...but terribly good sport. 

Same thing here at ehmac, really. What can I say? I never really grew up, after all.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

And everyone takes it all so seriously. 

Last I checked, this is a board on the internet, not the house of commons right? 

Keep poking macnutt, I love watching the explosions. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I think it is us who are poking sharp objects at the organic puffball also known as MacNutt


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, but in order to poke, we would have to acknowledge there is something to poke...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You just did.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Man, I Aint Pokin Nutthin! (Finger Snap, Head Wave) hahaha I Mean


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Hot!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Nice Vinnie! Lovely...

But THAT has got to be the most radical derailment of this or any thread that I can ever remember. The beautiful girls have nothing whatsoever to do with the subject(s) at hand.

So...could you post a few more shots of them?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

In more ways than one. Holy underwear, you could wear that outside in Edmonton in the middle of a deep freeze with nothing else. Hate to have to go to a wedding or something in that thing. Well, I don't have shoes to go with it anyway.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

If you wore that outfit, Carex, the guys wouldn't even notice if HAD shoes. Or feet, for that matter.







 

Trust me on this.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Do you have a blue sky sucker hole over your head right now. We had one for a while, but I see we are quickly being surrounded by clouds again. Well, 1/2 day is better than nothing.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

D'oh!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Vinnie, is that mohair or angora? 

I can't imagine anyone actually wearing that.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

The model is wearing it!!

That would be classified under Canadian Lingerie.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

It Mohair... is that a Goat or a Rabbit??  They have lots of Mo-Fasions on My New Favorite web page

http://mohairfashion.safeshopper.com/index.htm?952

This is One of my Favorites


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Shoot, I was going to say something but I will refrain. 

One of your favorite websites eh?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Goat. 

That's gotta be itchy, and you'd HAVE to wear undies.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This is now one of my new favorite websites as well.









Care to post a link?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

He did. 

That site is too funny. I wonder how lucrative those fashions are. 

Yikes!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't like it, The leggings make the women look like a Centaur...not that there is anything wrong with that. I just think that it is Hi-Larious, Nadine is gettin a Mo-hair G-string for christmas!! 
















[ December 08, 2004, 07:41 PM: Message edited by: Vinnie Cappuccino ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MOst unfortunate.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MMMM...warm and furry legs. Beautiful female curves covered in lots of soft hair.

Kind of reminds me of a girl I used to date a few years back.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Dating a girl with furry legs? Yikes. 

I am STRONGLY against fur south of the equator









eewww...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So am I Bo. I honestly think that ladies should be pretty much hairless below the eyebrows.  

But...these photos do remind me of a long lost love.
















Ahhhh....memories...


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Below the eyes... eyelashes might count as hair somewhere.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

i love how macnutt is posting in this thread...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just being realistic here. Bo is a very intelligent female...and I have often been exposed to...shall we say...the polar opposite of bopeep.

I may have had a wonderful time while in their company...but I am still left at a loss about what makes up most of the preferences menu on a smartish lady. Being as how I've rarely been around one for any lengthy amount of time.

But..I'm changing my priorites these days. 

And I'm curious to learn.

So I ask. Call me crazy....

[ December 09, 2004, 01:36 AM: Message edited by: MacNutt ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And I'm still waiting to hear the female verdict on hairy male butts. Do I take the blade to these small but furry cheeks the same way as I do to my face each day...or do I leave them au naturel?

What's in style right now? What do girls (smart girls) find the most attractive?

I'm all ears. Enlighten me.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

The New Anthrax album is awesome, It's John Bush singing all the old Joey Bellodona Hits, and the way they Play the Songs has evolved, so everyone Kicks ass, Late 80's heavy metal rules... But not Metallica, They have sucked since Cliff Burton Died in 1986.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Just so I'm clear, you have been dating stupid hairy chicks right? 

Was she a Sasquatch? I understand your confusion re: hairy butts since I am sure all the Sasquatches like hairy things. for those of us more refined, while a hairy butt may not be the most attractive, the constant scratching that would ensue after removing the offending follicles is far more offensive. 
To recap: don't shave your ass, trim the nether regions. Remain injury free because above all else, functioning hardware is #1 priority.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

So, if my computer keeps working (functioning hardware), then chicks will still dig me? Perfect, good thing I got applecare


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Derailment Foiled, Dang you Peep!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

And keep the hair off your machine, the girls will be lining up at your door. 

Trust me on this one. [sorry, couldn't resist]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Forgot about eyelashes. Okay...everything below the eyelashes on girls is taboo.  

Hey...do girls prefer hairless guys? Do I have to take a razor to the boys in order to be considered part of the "in" crowd??

I'm holding my breath....and a couple of other things...while waiting to hear a clear answer on this.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt, the problem is that once you start, you cannae stop. Your MacNutties would have to remain as bald as your humour.....


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Nudity is not required, but tidiness is. Neatly trimmed is all the rage. So you don't have to worry, the lads are safe from the razor. Well, I guess that all depends, I'm sure some ladies like the 12 year old look - I'm not one of 'em.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

UTBJW, but once you start, you won't want to stop. Trust me on this.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Whew! That's a relief! Sharp metal objects down there scare the living dogpoo outa me. Which is probably why we Scots prefer kilts. No zippers.

How about chest hair? Or back hair? Or...dare I say this on a family oriented forum...butt hair?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dat's wad I meant Carex..... Chafe, chafe, ouch. Chafe, chafe, ouch.

I'm currently sitting in a hotel in Nicosia. Cyprus is a very interesting place. The Turkish north and the Greek south are forgetting their differneces. The war of 74 is a distant memory and the next generation will heal the wounds. The place is too wonderful to be artificially sectored and the UN force could do far more important work elsewhere. Having dinner near the Green Line tonight.....


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's Some tips
a little pubic shaving.. 

If you decide you want to do a little pubic shaving, whether you're a male or female, grab a fresh razor and pay close attention to the following steps to avoid in-grown hairs and infections, which can appear as itchy or painful bumps.

Trim It.
 To make this process easier, trim the genital area before applying the razor! You'll save blades this way. Electric razors, clippers (with safety guards) or scissors work well. To get a closer cut and avoid unwanted nicks, pull the hair up then trim away. If the art of pubic shaving is new, you may want to let the hair short for a couple of days. This allows the genitals to become comfortable the transition you are about to make. 

Soak it.
Soak the pubic area in warm to hot water, or lay a warm cloth over the area for about 10 minutes. This softens coarse pubic hair and makes it easier to shave and style. 

Lather it.
Never dry shave your pubes! If you do pain and irritation will most likely follow. Use shaving cream or gel to lather the pubic area. A thin layer of petroleum jelly will foster a closer shave. Soap doesn't make the best lather for pubic shaving. Note that some people may have allergic reactions to certain lathering products. 

Shave it.
Now your pubic area is ready to meet the razor. There are many different ways to style your pubes. Think about it before you start and be as creative as you desire. It is recommended to shave the same way the hair grows. However to get a closer shave you may want to also shave in the opposite direction. Some state this causes red bumps and ingrown hairs, but everyone is different. If you feel comfortable, try it. In addition, don't constantly stroke the same area during the shave, this may irritate the skin. Two to three short strokes are ideal. Lastly, stretch the skin to reach the difficult hairy spots. 

First-Timers: The pubic area is sensitive and may take time to adjust to the razor. Four to six is common. In addition, slowly acquaint the genitals with shaving. Once a week is plenty for your first month. Don't worry about a smooth shave the first month. 

Exfoliate (remove dead skin)
 One thing that people forget that is very important is to clean your skin after shaving. The best way is with a "loofa sponge" and your normal body soap. Due to sensitivity of this area, rub lightly with the sponge to prevent skin irritation. This will help remove anything that might clog the pores. 

Moisturize it.
After the shave is completed rinse, dry and moisturize the freshly shaven pubic area. Baby oil and aloe Vera are two suggestions. It's best to avoid moisturizers that contain fragrances and colors, since this may cause irritation. In addition, you may want to powder the area afterwards for comfort. Don't use products that include talcum, it causes irritation. 

Upkeep It.
Wash shaven genitals on a daily basis. This helps remove unwanted oils and sweat. In addition, you may wish to moisturize and powder the area daily to avoid irritation. If you keep the hair short, you'll avoid stubbles, which causes itching. Try to wear cotton underwear and to stay away from tight fitting cloths pants. The lack of air circulation and friction of tight cloths may lead to in-grown hairs. 

Downsides of removing the pubic hair 

For some people, pubic hair is always easy and fun. However, for many other people it presents problems. When the genital hair begins to grow back, itching often occurs. Red bumps and ingrown hair may appear. To relieve the irritation, you can apply cortisone cream. If these symptoms cause you stress or don't go away, see a doctor. 

Some people have allergic reactions to certain shaving products, soaps, moisturizers and powders. As a solution, try hypoallergenic creams, moisturizers, or soaps. If this fails, don't shave or trim your hair. 

Some women have noted genital sensitivity during menstruation. If shaving becomes uncomfortable for women during their periods, they should time pubic shaving around their menstruation cycle. 

And if one type of hair removal gives you trouble, you might consider trying a different type or hair removal. For instance, shaving might irritate your skin, but waxing might not cause as much irritation or in-grown hairs. 

Keep in mind that your pubic area is not the only body part than can experience red bumps, ingrown hairs, allergic reactions to products and razor burn when shaved. In other words, be aware of the warnings but don't let them scare you off. 

If you want to trim or remove your hair and feel comfortable with the idea, try it!

Go Crazy Macsmoothnutts!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

WOW!!!







Everything you ever need to know about pubic shaving! It seems to be a delicate procedure and should maybe be best left to an expert. Vinnie, would you consider being the ehMac "in-house" pubic shaver that all could hire? Talk about an interesting job!!....and the gossip!!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

My Girlfriend is an Esthetician, She's the expert at waxing female neitherparts. I mean it's good to know. Short and clean is good and I wouldn't want you guys to hurt your selves.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

But what about the stubble discomfort???







You'd have to shave continuously thereafter or suffer through a re-growth period. Y_E_O_O_OW_W !!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Completely bald would be a lot of upkeep I guess. Mowing once in a while is just fine.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

IMO the trimming part can be the most dangerous. So easy to slip with those super sharp scissors. 

It can be fun to get a friend to help you out with those hard to reach areas. 

Bo


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

What hard to reach areas?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

UTBJW

You're a lucky person to be in Cyprus...

If you have not been North yet I strongly recommend the churches-turned-into-mosques. Very interesting.

Not sure how the resorts are in the winter: probably most of the hotels are closed. You'll see that Northern food is similar but different. Worth a comparative study!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Good Gawd!

We are on to shaving private parts now?!?


I'm glad I started this thread.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

_falling off the chair laughing_


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Carex, I guess you don't like having any help then. There should ALWAYS be hard to reach areas.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

from Mohair to no hair, Im Just tired of thinking about america, I like to be in a good mood. Nothing good will come from negitive thinking or from a negitive attitude. Plus MacNutt was getting too much attention so I tried to make fun of him, as we are supposed to be ignoring him


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

NEver refuse a helping hand I always say. Especially one with a razor in it.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Moscool - don't have time to visit the Turkish sector unfortunately but I am seeing (and eating) a lot of things I doubt many tourists see. We drove by the Green Line in Nicosia last night. Small, dark streets and then the road ends with a barricade of white (graffiti strewn) oil barrels and topped off with barbed wire. A few soldiers leaning on walls, trying to stay awake. Reminded me of the Falls Road in Belfast. Yet there is no outward animosity as far as I can tell. Yes, there are bitter memories of 1974 and much resentment but this separation makes no sense and solves nothing. Neither people are rabid fundamentalists and each have totally mixed roots. It will revert, the only question is when. Perhaps the admission of Turkey to the EEC (voting is on Dec 17) will provide a progressive inertia to resolve the issue. It is a very beautiful place.

Now, from waxing lyrical, I return you to waxing genital.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

That middle picture is truly horrid.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Know, That's the cut they give the cat when the groomer screws up, the cat will actually get depressed without it's fur, especially such a puff ball to brgin with. It's called a Line Cut or sometimes called a Lion cut, I don't really know... I'm not a cat shaving expert!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

that's ridiculously cruel


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I can't recall seeing a thread go off the rails as much as this one has. Except for maybe this one. It's a toss up.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I've seen that before - it is called the lion cut. Cruel.

I took my westie for a trim to a groomers once - the dog had been combed before we went - they pretty much shaved the poor thing. Dog was so traumatized he hid underneath the seat of the truck and wouldn't come out. Took some love and coaxing. I may not be much of a dog groomer (I do it myself now) but the dog at least isn't embarrassed.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> I've seen that before - it is called the lion cut. Cruel.


Oh, I don't think it's cruel at all, if it's done under the right circumstances and for the right reasons. Sometimes it's necessary, and can be of benefit to the cat. I groom my two Himalayan cats every day but once every couple of years they get lion cuts to give them a break from their huge coats of fur, and give them a fresh start. No harm at all - in fact it can prevent skin problems. Sure, the cat will look more than funny, but its relief can be palpable. Depression? No way.

What I don't like is that some people are horribly lazy or ignorant about proper longhair grooming, and use lion cuts as an excuse to not groom their cats at all. They just let the fur mat up badly over time, then get the cat shaved to get rid of all the clumps. To me, _that's_ cruelty & abuse.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I didn't realize there was a reason. I stand corrected. Why not do the whole body then? Curious.

I was basing my opinion on my own pets reaction - the dog was actually embarrassed! Not depressed, just embarrassed.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> I groom my two Himalayan cats every day...


Holy cow! I groom my dogs once a year, if they're lucky. I prefer the smell of the barnyard to most pet shampoos. I'm pretty sure my dogs don't like to smell like that, I think they prefer to smell like sh*t. 

As for shaving - I shave my one dog's belly every summer. Prevents overheating cause he has a LOT of coat. 

Animules don't get freaked out cause they have no fur. They just react to our reactions.

OH, and we shave the sheep every year too. It's called shearing. I think the sheep notice it, but I also think it feels good to them. No more scratching.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shave our non-doxie, Max, twice a year. He is a terrier-poodle cross. One year, he was shaved to look like a Saluki. I laughed at him and he sulked for a week. This year, they shaved him all over, and I praised him for how he looked. His spirits soared. Go figure.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Cameo, I didn't mean for it to sound like I'm correcting you. Being a longhair owner, it's a subject that I can get overly sensitive about I guess.

Usually there's no reason to do the legs/paws, tail, and head because the fur is much shorter in those areas, and without the dense undercoat where mats almost always start. If mats do develop on the legs, head, tail etc. they're pretty easy to work out with a steel comb.

Edit: Here's a wee picture of our male, Kobi. His coat is pretty extravagant but surprisingly easy to maintain. 










[ December 10, 2004, 10:46 PM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

off topic: nice avatar, the doug!!! (Can I have the shatner one? plleeeeeaassssseee???)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Tedj, ha ha - isn't this whole thread off topic? It should be called the *Shangri-La Treehouse* or something.









Sure, I'll send you a copy of the Shatner avatar by PM but I'll likely end up using it again sometime, myself...


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

The doug, I have to say that I think that the females in that breed are the bitchiest looking things! Just awesome! I think that if I were to use one in the barn she wouldn't have to do anything but LOOK at the mice. 

Too cool.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh my freaking oath! MADRE DE DIOS!!









This thread is entitled "Where MacNutt gets ignored"...

So...we are now deeply into 'how to shave the genital areas" and, simultaneously, are discussing the current state of the politically divided island of Cypress.  

?????? 

And, after ten pages, this thing is taking on a bizarre mutated life of it's own. A great shrieking slathering directionless monster that's crashing through walls and blasting down several different hallways at the same time.

And knocking the furniture about while doing so. And probably freaking out the neighbors, too. (the cops will be here shortly people..better hide).

But...please continue. It's rather a lot of fun.









And completely in character with the village idiot that inspired the title of this thread in the first place.

Too cool.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Besides...if I'm ever gonna shave my bag then I really need to know how to do it _PROPERLY_  

And...who knows...I might end up on the island of Cypress one day. With a shaved bag...and a bald himilayan cat under each arm.

Or not. 

[ December 11, 2004, 04:23 AM: Message edited by: MacNutt ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I think you should cut off your "bag" (or your mac-nutts as it were) entirely. That way we are all guaranteed that there will be no more macnutts to walk this earth.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

OUCH!

Question one:

How do you (or I, for that matter) know that there aren't rather a LOT of my offspring scurrying about on this planet, as we speak? I was a traveling guy for a lot of years, after all...I covered a LOT of ground, so to speak. Would it really matter if I were spayed at this point?

Question two:

What would happen if I made the very same comments about YOU?

What would happen if I openly stated, at our favorite forum, that I hoped that YOU would never have any children?

I would never ever do this Pamela. But you just have.

You might want to think about that for a moment.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh yeah...and one more thought here Pamela...

The part about "MacNutt gets ignored" in the title of this thread just doesn't seem to be working for you. Lots of others seem to be able to ignore me without a second thought. No problem at all.

But you don't seem to be able to ignore me.

You might want to take a moment to think about THAT, as well...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Pamela dear, please, take the high road on this one. Please!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

The Shaved Cat that I knew sure Seemed Depressed, But it might have been the owners reaction to it that caused it to feel that way.

Doug has one fine lookin Longhaired kitty. I hav 2 shorthairs, Long hairs make me sneeze... I don't know why, they are not supposed to have any more Dander than a shorthair cat.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Think this Cat Needs a Mohair Super Sweater


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That would be Cyprus (Cypress is a tree). I didn't realise it but there was a referendum here a few years ago and the Turkish sector voted for reunification whereas the Greek sector didn't. The Turkish side has a standard of living about 3X less that the Greek side.

There are lots of cats here.... haven't seen any mice.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So, UTBJ were they cool cats










or cooler cats?










Cheers


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> Would it really matter if I were spayed at this point?


Actually, it would matter a LOT. Spaying is the process whereby an animal's uterus is removed. Let's hope you don't have a uterus to accompany your macnutts. 

Neutering is what they do to male dogs aka castration. 

If you were interested in castration, I have a wonderful device that we use for the ram lambs, and it only hurts for a bit.  

vinnie: Now THAT is a monster sweater.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Spelling mistakes about obscure country names aside...

I have always referred to male neutering as "Spaying". No matter what the species. Might be me just poking a sharp stick at something helpless, once again. Like I said...I never really grew up.  

Odd, though, that we have not heard back from the lady Pamela after her last public outburst.  

Pam? Anything to add here?

An apology, perhaps? A retraction? A clarification?

Something?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Gerry, just let it be.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Someone isn't following the rules...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It is very sad the comment was even made, and it is certainly best forgotten, and quickly.

Cheers


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> I have 2 shorthairs, Long hairs make me sneeze... I don't know why, they are not supposed to have any more Dander than a shorthair cat


That is true. Cats sweat, make dander and people are allergic to it (or not). Most think it is cat fur they are allergic to, when really it is the cat's body oils or saliva. Perhaps the short hair cats sweat less under their coats and the dander produced is less irritating to you. Also you can become desensitized to your own cats and build up an immunity over time.

On that note, let me introduce you to (once again) my Devon Rex kitties.










Being allergic, my wife and I both, we needed to find a cat we could both live with. She did a lot of research and found this breed. They don't sweat, they pant like a dog. Not that I have ever witnessed them panting, their 'hair' is very light and they like to stay warm, lying in the sun or on the heaters... Or on top of eachother.

On the subject of grooming: They get a bath about once a month and it keeps the ultra soft and curly.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow, Those are some Fine lookin cats, I just Got the regular kind, Here's Loki and Nanou, Loki is the big one


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not dead Macnutt.. I'm poking right back at you, 
but shhh.. the kids might tease me cause I'm not following their rules. 

Regarding your SPAYING then... I have a lovely device that can be used - mine is for lambs, but they have them for cattle too. 

you can find a photo here ... just scroll down to 'castration equipments'

Cheers
Bo


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, they are MY rules and last time I checked, I'm not a kid any more... Dang it.

Vinnie: That is one funny photo! Little cat/Big cat. Ha!

Glad you liked mine...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Bo:

Not sure hiw this differs from a pair of rusty pliers...  

Was rather taken by the vaccinating guns; perhaps that's what I need to reapply bathroom sealant!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

They differ in many aspects

1. They are bloodless - so whether they are rusty or not is immaterial.
2. There is a nice round area so the testes don't get crushed like they do if you used pliers
3. One good squeeze and they kinda click shut so the wielder can relax his/her hands for a few seconds, then open them up and presto, one side is done... 
Like I said before, it only hurts for a bit. 

Lambs are pretty easy to vaccinate so we just use regular old needles - but during lambing the barn does look a bit like a crackhouse - without the crackheads. lol.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Call me a man, but the thought of getting my family jewels squeezed by a pair of pliers and only hurting for a bit just doesn't compute!    

I guess that you know the old joke about the man who was preparing camels for long distance desert travel...

(read on if you don't)


A man needed to travel through the Sahara desert and needed a special camel with extra big humps so that it could go the full distance on its own water reserve. He heard of that special workshop where they prepared camels with 'go further' stripes...

He buys one but, full of curiosity, asks if he could see how the 'mechanics' were boosting a 50 litre camel to become a 120 litre camel. "No secret, come to the back..."

In the back room stands a large camel, surrounded by 4 or 5 assistants. A couple hold the camel firmly into place, another holds a bucket of water, another holds the head. At the back stands a man with a brick in each hand...

On the count of three the man at the front pushes the head of the camel down into the bucket while the man at the back slams the bricks around the camel's privates. At which point the camel takes a sharp intake of breath (you can hear the pained fffuittt noise  ) and the man holding the bucket proudly screams: "see! Another 20 litres







"


The buyer is horrified and stutters.... "But, this must me excruciatingly painful!" 


To which the owner replies:


"Well of course you need to be careful no to catch your thumbs with the bricks..."


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

No this is more humane. 
One could use the elasterator, but that can be kind of painful.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...can we change the subject? My not-yet-shorn nobbly bits are aching up a storm right now....just from the thought of bricks and pliers. YIKES!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm keepin' my legs CROSSED!!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok.. I'm not trying to castrate anyone .. I was just offering an alternative to surgery. 

You can uncross your legs, I do prefer men with a little testosterone ya know.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

emphasis on "little"


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, too much testosterone and guys just do stupid things. So do women for that matter.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

women have too much testosterone?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Uhmm ya... some women have too much testosterone...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I wasn't all that worried about testosterone levels...just major equipment damage.







 

Just the thought of some of what's been so carefully described here makes me want to double over and puke. "Excruciating" doesn't even BEGIN to describe it.  

So....can we change the subject?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pamela...I can take a joke just about as well as anyone else on this board. I can also take multiple personal insults like NO ONE ELSE on this board. And I can do it with nary a shrug. I have a hard shell. Nothing actually penetrates this shell, no matter how hard anyone tries...

Trust me on this.  

Nor will I EVER direct personal insults back at the source of my particular torment. (although I HAVE been known to point out how silly they look, while spewing out personal insults at OTHERS)

I will also NEVER take the offered opportunities to make fun of anyone's name...or hang nasty nicknames on anyone on this board. No matter how tempting they may be.

The only name I EVER call anyone here at ehmac, is their screen name or their given name...if I have been privy to it. (and if that particular person has granted me the right to use it publicly)

In over six THOUSAND long-winded multi-page posts, I have never violated this set of personal rules.

This is well-established fact. Go back and check, if you'd like.

Pamela...

If your previous post, in which you openly stated that you loudly hoped I would never have any children was actually a JOKE...

Then I will laugh with you on it. We can have a good chuckle together. No hard feelings at all.

But...at the very same time...

I might want to speculate just exactly what the reaction at this forum might have been if I had wished openly that YOU would never have any children.  

Would there have been outrage...or laughter?

Care to speculate on this?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Does anyone have an idea when this parade will end?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It will end when Pamela finally begins to realise that she cannot just spew out whatever feelings she has towards any other person on this forum. No matter how nasty or hurtful those feelings might be.

Or fling personal insults, or call people names...without worrying how those particular insults or names will be percieved by all of the others who might be reading these posts.

That is the lesson. She hasn't learned it yet.

We can only hope...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Like I said some time ago, Pamela...

It's not about chopsticks versus fingers at all. It's about the reactions to these things. YOUR reactions to these things.

Figure it out.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*It will end when Pamela finally begins to realise that she cannot just spew out whatever feelings she has towards any other person on this forum. No matter how nasty or hurtful those feelings might be.* 

Gee....wasn't this what I was trying to say about macnutt's actions towards me in the sushi thread? When is *he* going to figure out that it just wasn't about chopsticks.....If he were to remember correctly (which he never does, and is incapable of apparently) is that it was him that started with the insults and nasty comments.

Sorry. But I don't *do* double standards.

And talk about reactions? One tiny prod of a joke and all this happened. All I did was sit back and watch for a few days. Talk about reaction? Take a look at this old fella  

I'll visit back in a couple of days to see how many hilarious pages will be added to this thread with macnutt crying and pleading innocence and the ol' boys club backing him up. It's fun to watch denial and double standards in action


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

This is my favourite stuff. Inferring that I am uneducated, not well traveled, and out of touch with reality as well as unable to tell reality from fiction....oh, and my favourite....unable to comprehend anything without the aid of others.

Looks like a duck...quacks like a duck...walks like a duck...must be a macnutt styled insult!

WHY IT IS!!!

LOL!  


_It's no freakin WONDER that these very same people can't actually grasp what is happenning in the rest of the world. They only see it from their own little perspective. And are adamant that THIS is the only possible reality.

They should get out more. Explore the rest of the world. Live there, for a while. see what's real...and what's NOT. 

Perhaps, Pamela...if you were to venture out of that artificial world you choose to subsist in, and take some time to actually see the real world for yourself (And I'm not just talking about a two week vacation at some resort here)...you might be able to figure this stuff out for yourself. 

Without any outside help. From me, or anyone else. 

But...I can tell from my LONG one (spent mostly in foreign lands) that you have not yet traveled much. And NEVER lived for extended periods in vastly different places._


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Must it be necessary for hate to be a driving force in a thread?  

I'm not excusing macnutt, but it isn't a tad over the top having an entire thread against one member? I know if this was any other member it wouldn't be condoned, as macnutt holds a special place in our hearts. If you don't agree with macnutt that is fine, but does one require 13 pages to say they don't agree with macnutt or appreciate how he came across in one of his posts?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

What are you talking about Chealion?? Have you even *read* this thread??

Thewitt started it as a joke in reference to stuff happening in another thread. I think *maybe* a dozen posts in this entire thread have actually related back to that issue or the reaction to the fact that this thread was created by thewitt. ALLLLL the rest are talking about ballsack hair and other hairy things like cat's and clothing as well as how to castrate animals. That's the point of the thread. To talk about whatever....

It's a joke thread with no direction. that's the point....don't you see that? I see that...Can anyone *else* see it?! Am I going crazy?!? No where have I heard or noticed anything about hate. I don't like people putting words in other people mouths or inferring incorrect things or assuming.

to say that "hate" is the driving force in this thread is not only completely wrong but it's just a comment that is going to condone people who haven't read the thread to misunderstand what's going on. Have you even read the thread??

That's kind of irresponsible as a moderator, don't you think?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Pamela...

Judging by the replies on this thread, and judging by the PM's and emails I have gotten on this subject...

I can only say one thing here.

You need to either apologise, or take your leave on this thread. It's that bad.

Personally, I'd like to keep on debating with you. I enjoy it. And I couldn't care less how many insults you fling at me or how many names you call me. Or what horrible end you may wish for me...or whether, in fact, you claim it was all in jest at a later date.

It JUST doesn't matter to me. Not a bit. Honest.  

I'll still enjoy our exchanges. No matter what you say, Pamela. Promise.   

However....I do know for a fact that rather more than a few people here at ehmac don't feel quite as charitable towards your public outbursts as I do.

You MIGHT just want to curb your temper when posting...and let logic and a cool mind rule, when typing out a reply.

It might just keep you from looking quite so....hmmm....shall we say....dare I say....b*tchy? And rather silly? At the very same time.

Just so's you know.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Now..back to our regularly scheduled programming..

Who knows how to shave balls the best? Or who knows the best way to shave a cat without looking like you've been in a serious car accident right afterward?

And WHY exactly would anyone want to shave a cat, anyway?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ah yes...the list of insults continues. Now I'm bitchey AND silly. 

...all because of one poke...  

I had no idea how much I'd get you going from that one little comment! I'm pretty impressed really! I didn't realize I had that much power over you   You reminded me of Bill Clinton for a second there...spewing out lies when confronted with the truth!









I feel so....so....so....avenged  

Sorry I didn't follow your rules thewitt. But you have to admit it was a bit more fun this way! lol!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It was hardly "one joke" Pamela. And not just "one joke" aimed specifically at me, either.

You've covered rather a lot of ground, since you've been here. And ruffled more than a few feathers.

MY kinda GIRL!!    

Keep em comin!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Sorry, but I don't do requests.  

Only those that deserve it, get it.










...oh, and I'd love nothing more than to take credit for covering a lot of ground since I've been here....but I think Gretchen wins the race for top "feather ruffling" "female".


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You come in a close second, Pamela. Just like always   

Actually...I'm gonna go out on a limb and speculate that you might actually be chosen to LEAD the whole parade on "second place day" . You might even be chosen to march at the very FRONT of all of those "number two" floats...as they cruise down "B" street. 

On an off day. When no one really takes notice. And when it's not really a holiday, after all.

Pamela...NEVER voluntarily accept second place.

No one EVER remembers "number two".

Trust me on this.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You know what macnutt...this is an internet mac forum. I couldn't give two $hits what "place" I come in here. It's out in the real world where I put all my energy.

You might want to do the same


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And so I do. Which is why I have been away from here so much lately.  

But you may have noticed this. And may have heard of our brand of bottled water....and therefore, seen the fruits of my efforts away from this forum. 

Carley Spring Water is rapidly becoming THE de rigeur brand in all of the high-end eateries and clubs in Vancouver. It's also rather popular in the rarified confines of Beverly Hills. Many of the celebrities who live in Beverly Hills spend considerable time at their properties here on Salt Spring Island in the summer months, or when they're making movies in Vancouver. Guess they took their favorite water back down there with them....and it just caught on.

Haven't heard of our bottled water yet, Pamela?

Hang in there. You'll eventually progress to this level. Just so long as you NEVER accept "second place" as your due.

If you DO accept second place....then you will be forever stuck with crap like Dasani or Evian. You'll never even see our premium brand. It's rather costly....and is usually reserved for places where "Number Two's" never tread.

Again...trust me on this.

[ December 14, 2004, 04:32 AM: Message edited by: MacNutt ]


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

In the words of Rodney K.... "Can we get along here? Can we all get along?"

If not, let's do a mass shaving of our privates, and start a new thread.









Just hoping for some harmony leading up to Christmas, and all.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think this thread should be locked/deleted. Pamela and Gerry should take a time-out, not for their sakes, but for everyone else's.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

How noble of you to bottle and overcharge for nature's own creation







Must take *real* genius to do that   You act like you invented the stuff! lol!









Taking advantage of rich people who are scared of tap water...tisk tisk....what next? Bottled Salt Spring Air going to be your next venture?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Pamela - I have read the thread, and although most of it is completely off topic and rather random, it was started as a joke, and last night it was becoming tiring to me, and I had to ask "What was the point"?

Now I need to clarify some of what I posted last night, as it is being misconstrued (mostly my fault). Hate would be the wrong word, as hate is too strong of a word, but the last few pages all I can read is extreme displeasure between yourself and macnutt.

And Pamela, no I don't think it was irresponsible. A tad hasty, maybe, but not irresponsible, since we now have 5 completely random threads in Everything Else, eh?! (Shangri-La Clubhouse, this one, How's the weather?, and to a smaller point Talonracer's love life.) Now to be clear I want to say I'm not saying these shouldn't exist or that I don't like them.

The reason I even bring up the question is I've received the same kind of feeling from the thread that The Doug brings up, I could be wrong, but my instincts usually aren't wrong.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Agree with The Doug. This was fun at first but getting really tedious. Perhaps Macnutt and Pamela would like to take their discussion offline/p.m. for a while. I'm signing off this one.
(and PLEASE do not take your fight to the other threads).


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Why, Just Post a Picture of a MoHair Item, or Shaving Instructions, This Wonky Trail is Kinda Fun


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm with you Vinnie ... it's fun. Even the bickering is fun to watch. 

So I'm thinking that Macnutt used to date Sasquatch, and now he's trying to find a less hairy more intelligent lady. Got himself a webcam and some shaving instructions so he can look good on camera. I'm thinking there should be a Macnutt's love life thread.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

The Bickering is Funny because it goes against the Purpose of the thread. I don't even bother to read posts from "THE ONE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED" hahaha, I just ignore them, as should others, Then Search for Pictures of Shaved Cats and Mohair suits!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd like to talk about how machairynutts can dish a "joke" but can't take one...

anyone game?!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I think this thread is his love life... On to My Favorite, Shaved Pussy!








This is One Handsom Steed!

[ December 14, 2004, 05:56 PM: Message edited by: Vinnie Cappuccino ]


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

That cat has a puffy tail!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Was a member of a Mac Board that closed because of such Nonsense... 
I Posted too Many Shaved Cat Pictures!
















Merry Christmas from the Mohair Teddybear


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I am a fan of the mohair fotos. They crack me up. 

Who on earth would actually wear that stuff? 
Then Pamela and Macnutt get into a big ole stick poking slap fest and it's fun for all. I just grab a bowl of popcorn and hang on for the ride.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

> *I just grab a bowl of popcorn and hang on for the ride.
> 
> *


Be careful not to spill any popcorn...that would be unfortunate.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

You will Never spill it with My Mohair Popcorn Bowl!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

and the little popcorn shells won't get stuck between your teeth. Built in floss!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Nanou is Very excited for Santa to come


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Is that a mohair santa hat?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

It Sure is, Nanou carries it around and fights with it! Oops, it's actually Faux-Mo!









[ December 15, 2004, 01:09 PM: Message edited by: Vinnie Cappuccino ]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Pamela,

Don't take anyone on this board seriously. It's a virtual community that is no substitute for reality (duh, I know you know that) and so should not be taken personally. People can exaggerate and be bullying and say things they really haven't given much thought over but there are also some wonderful nuggets. Use a wider mesh and you can pan out the good stuff and let the sh*t wash through.

I think the reason most of use peruse the place, despite its virtuality, is that we can "meet" people we wouldn't bump into otherwise - and can interact from a distance. Just don't let anyone get to you as they really can't.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> I Was a member of a Mac Board that closed because of such Nonsense...


Well that will never happen here. We have a wonderful balance of sense AND nonsense.

As for shaved pussies and and faux-hair suits. I say 'Right on'.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Faux-mo ... lmao


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I'd Say No To A Faux Mo Elmo Though!












































The Bear is Real Mo and named Elmo, Pretty Nice, fer a Teddy Bear!
I Wow you guys with my Image posting abilities, don't I !?  Just Kiddin'!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah...I'm getting a bit tired of it too.

Pamela, feel free to go back to ignoring me. Anytime.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Gotta go to the Holly Cole xmas show tonight. I don't get what people see in her.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Who's holly cole? where is it playing?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Holly Cole is a jazz singer from TO. I use the term 'jazz singer' lightely. I don't think she is very good, and she is very overrated. She had a hit with I Can See Clearly Now a few years ago. A cover. I don't think she writes anything...

Anyway, live showed her voice to be flat (and I do mean flat) and dull...

But the show was at The Orpheum Theatre. I love that venue. Just look at it:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

> Anyway, live showed her voice to be flat (and I do mean flat) and dull...


She's no Natalie Cole, that's for sure.
And yes, The Orpheum is the cat's pajamas for concerts. The Queen Elizabeth Theatre isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Haha, That is Quite diffrent from the Venues where I Go to See concerts, Bif Naked at the Marquee (Which is Closing  ) or Dead Red at the Sea Horse (Oldest Bar in Halifax). Anyone ever been?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

I was just at the QE this week as well. The Vogue last week for the Hawksley Workman. If you don't know how tallented that guy is... Check him out. Plays everything and sings great!!!

I've been to the SeaHorse... I used to live on Quinpool Road. Upper and Lower Deck, Liquour Dome, Palace... I could go on and on about HFX. I love it.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Have you checked out the Montreal Bistro, a jazz place on Sherbourne and Adelaide in Toronto? I've seen some great jazz there.....


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I saw The Afro Cuban All starts at The Orpheum. It was fantastic. A bunch of us ended up at the front dancing and having a blast. Good times.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

UBJW: No, but I have been to many bistros in Montreal.  

Pamela: The afro-cuban all stars sounds like a ton of fun. It reminded me of last year when I had 8 tickets to the Peter Gabriel 'Growing Up Live' tour. I took my wife and 6 friends. By the time 'In Your Eyes' was performed, everyone was dancing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Holly Cole is a jazz singer from TO.


Holly's actually a maritimer.  She moved to Toronto when she was 20.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

I stand corrected. And now I am forced by my heritage to have a soft spot for her. Dang Atlantic water in my blood.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The funnest concert I ever went to was at the Orpheum. It was also the first of that at least three times I have seen Barenaked Ladies live, and they put on one hell of a stage show.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You sound like someone I know. I hear that it's a hilarious time. I have yet to see them for some reason. Guess our paths haven't crossed yet.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Go see them next time they come to town. It's been worth every penny every time I've been so far.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Yupper, those guys are very entertaining. A great band and very funny as well.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

They usually play a few songs live in the research atrium at Princess Margaret Hospital every year (as a thank you to the successful treatment of their drummer (I think). A totally awesome live band. Funny to think Toronto city council refused to recognize them because of their name (the bad old days in Hogtown).


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

They sure don't play Halifax Much.... Hello City.. Hey! Haha 

Weird Al shows up once in a while though, and "My other Brother Alice" kicks ass doing old Alice Cooper Covers. The Singer Jordan in a Bartender at the Sea Horse, so Most of the Gigs are there. Halloween at the Sea Horse with them is Quite an experience, a tradition if you will for the Past 5 years.

I'd still like to see the "ladies though! I've Liked them since that first single with the rap song on it, I think it was 'Fight the Power" or Sumptin"









Yup, This is the One, and it is Fight The Power! PE in the House!








But Actually this is their Third Independant release


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*{BNL] usually play a few songs live in the research atrium at Princess Margaret Hospital every year (as a thank you to the successful treatment of their drummer (I think).*

It was their keyboardist, Kevin Hearn, who was successfully treated for Lukemia.

The guy's been through a lot.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Is that the new keyboardist?

Man, he landed a sweet gig. But he did get in when they were (relatively) down... If you can say that about a sucessful band.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Sigh... A dying thread. And at Christmas time none the less.

How sad.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Deck the MacNutt with Bows of Holly, Fa La La La La!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Rules of ehMac Everything Else forum:

1. All threads come to an end (except those run on Doxie-power). Don't fret about it. New ones are launched every day.

2. MacNutt has the right to extend, divert or re-awaken a thread whenever it is in his interest.

3. Others theoretically have the rights of rule 2 but rarely exercise this right in practice.

4. To artificially maintain a thread (otherwise known as thread life-support), you may try posting something about Cuba, water, the Federal Liberals (esp. Carolyn Parrish, Judy Sgro or Paul Martin), or fast cars, women or how cold it is.

5. Rule 4 is dependent on rule 2.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Ha! U2BJ nails it again with his usual aplomb!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, in The Shang, there are three rules -- 1) All threads come to an end (except those run on Doxie-power), and 2) There is nothing you are able to do about rule #1 and 3) All persons have equal rights and responsibilities in The Shang.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The "Shang"? That's a bit too familiar a contraction don't you think Dr. G?

The SLCH microcosm is a world unto itself and is not governed by the normal thread rules of the forum. Doxie-power is not yet a major contributor to green-house gases and so generates a Kyoto energy credit for the board. Which is the main reason the honourable Mayor tolerates the staggering burden the 322 pages and counting of the SLCH thread lays on the poor hosting server.

Long live the Shang and all who sail in her.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, I did not make up the name. Can't remember who did (back in the 100-200 page part of the thread). Everyone started using it, so I went along, given the nature of the free and easy going nature of the thread. 

I see that our unnamed friend has not openly accepted your healthcare challenge. Has this been answered via PM, or merely ignored/avoided?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

He who shall not be named has not answered the challenge by post or PM. I'm not sure whether Posterboy was satisfied with a response or just felt the silence was deafening. Here's something that might reawaken the Jolly Green Giant.

A debate on healthcare is critical given its consumption of tax dollars. But the grass is greener argument fails everytime when relative costs, human rights and effective coverage are taken into consideration. Perhaps some people like to pay more for drugs. They are free to do so by visiting the States (that would be an interesting reversal).

Healthcare is expensive and our system is struggling. But the solution is not to allow those who can pay better access because it will simply promote line-jumping. The principle of universal access to healthcare is a cornerstone of Canadian society and its a principle that no politician should tamper with. 

There's a story in the Star today about our hospital being unable to perform a particular type of surgical intervention (that involves expensive stents and minor surgery compared with cheaper major surgery and grafting). We have the expertise but the province is still assessing the cost. In Ontario, the healthcare levy is supposed to address such issues although the government is putting the money raised into indirect projects too, such as sewer maintenance - claiming that clean water is a health issue. I guess we can play those games forever....

There are some important decisions to make on a continual basis. Ontario voters have swallowed the extra charges to support universal healthcare but they deserve results.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, when I had to have emergency eye surgery for a detached retina, I had to fly to Halifax to have this surgery done, since there was not a specialist in NL at the time (there is now).


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Dr. G, that reminds me. I was speaking with a friend of mine who is an eye doctor (the real kind). I was asking about your issues out of curiousity and the detached retina issue. He told me that if the retina becomes detached it must be dealt with immediately. This is the reason for your emergency surgery and likely the reason you are prompting minnes to get his eyes dealt with right away. My friend mentioned that once it had been detached for a couple of days, there was no rush since the vision loss or degeneration aren't going to come back anyway. He also went on to describe the re-attachment procedure they currently use and the older one wherein they used a silicon band of some type. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Carex, I began to experience problems with my left eye on a Sunday. Tuesday I walked in to see my eye surgeon and when I explained my symptoms, he sat me down immediately and looked into my eye. He left the room, and when he came back he told me I had to fly to Halifax the next day, and I was going to see a Dr.O'Brian on Thursday who would operate on Friday.

Luckily, we now have a trained specialist here in St.John's. 

Yes, I am concerned about Minnes putting off what might be something serious.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

See, this Thread Won't Die, It'll Get Resurected Now and again... Is the "Shag" The Club House I see around every once inna While.

I Too had Trouble with My Retina, Which they Mashed back with a Lazerbeam, Youch, and it was a Bright sunny Day and My Pupils were Like, TOTALLY DILATED, and it lookd Like I was on Drugs and Then I taught a Dog how to Smoke..... haha JK bout the Smoking Dog, I would Never torture animals, It was a Kids in the Hall joke.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

VC, The Shang is the Shangri-la Clubhouse, but I have not heard of the Shag. Maybe this is where the one we dare not mention sits and writes his books, such as "The Way of Life According to Macnutt"?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Or maybe the Shag is a verb?

Holy cow Vinnie, hittin' the sauce a little early today are we? That post was in English... I think???


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I hope Vinnie is getting a cab home. 

It's funny, when I'm tipsy I don't capitalize the first letter of random words, I just forget to end senten


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

That capitalization pattern is very hard to explain. Cats on the keyboard, alcohol or very good drugs.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I'll try to lay off the shift key, I just like to throw it in, I don't know why.......It must be the drugs, lowercase just ain't good enough, I need the thrills and spills of sloppy punctuation, it's just so boring, plus it was supposed to sound a little dumb, just for tongue in cheek purpose... Talk about yer Run on Sentences!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

See, you can't stay away from it. Any sentence so much about yourself calls for the shift key. I I I I...

Let's see how many run on sentences we see this evening after a couple of eggnogs.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Toronto seems to be completely sold out of eggnog  It's as common an on sale iPod. I checked 5 grocery stores. In one, the guy in front of me at the checkout had the three last cartons.....

Oh well, my arteries will prbably benefit from the eggnog dearth


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You can't open presents without EGGNOG!!!!!!!

That's MY tradition. A little glass of NOG every year while I open presents...then we go make spanish churros once the chaos is over


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you make your own eggnog? Or just use the stuff from the store. Homemade is much better.

I should have posted my Mom's recipe here before xmas. Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Personally, I prefer soy nog. It tastes EXACTLY like regular eggnog...but is a bit thinner and has zero cholesterol and zero fat. The brand I get around here ("So Nice Noel Nog") is even made from organic soybeans. 

Nog without guilt. The best of all worlds.  

Now...you may go back to ignoring me.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you make your own eggnog? Or just use the stuff from the store. Homemade is much better.

I should have posted my Mom's recipe here before xmas. Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

lol!


I just buy mine. I buy the light version and then add about 30% skim milk to it to thin it out a bit. The full fat stuff is pretty hardcore on it's own!

I've always wondered how nog was made? You should post your recipe now. I'll add it to my collection right now so I can use it next year!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

FYI, this isn't heart friendly. 

Everything gets mixed in a blender for easy prep and serving.

4 cups of whole milk
6 whole eggs
1 cup of sugar
2 tablespoons of vanilla.

Blend...

If you want really thick nog, use 4 whole eggs and 4 egg yokes. Start with half of the sugar and make it as sweet as you want. Also, real vanilla is stronger than the fake stuff, just add to taste.

This could be altered anyway you would like. Skim milk, less eggs, less sugar, more vanilla... Whatever works for you.

You can add a bit of nutmeg or cinnamon on top if you want.

Run optional, but not at xmas.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Run optional, but not at xmas.


OK, I promise.

I won't run this week.

BUT, can I run after the new year?

Cheers


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Oops...

Typo left for funnies' sake.

You may run if you want to keep your resolution.

You may RUM if you want to break one.

Did you blend some up yet?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Since the ST:NG Data is an object, when multiple copies are made of that cyborg, one creates Datas. However, the data that each Data processes remains data when summed by the collective Data's.

Is dat a clear enough explanation


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Well... This is as good a place as any to see how the new board works. There are a lot of 'reply' buttons, I wonder if this is the right one. :lmao: 

UTBJW: You must have replied to the wrong thread, I am a bit baffled by the cyborg speak.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, and is IS fantastic!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

True thewitt, that reply was to a grammatical use thread talking about common usage of data in the singular. I was arguing that data should be only used to refer to multiple objects. Someone brought up the Star Trek:Next Generation android called Data. I can't remember the proper thread so it'll have to stay here. One of the casualties in the revamp.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Well then... On with more speak I don't understand.

Thanks for another reason to hit Google.  

I open the floor for more cyborg-speak.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry thewitt, see the now edited post above.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Glad to see everyone is still ignoring me here at this thread. Please continue.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

UTBJW:

No worries. I'm just one to admit when I don't understand what is being discussed. Star Trek and such isn't my game.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm not a trekkie either thewitt but I do like science fiction. Acronyms and abbreviations should be defined and you shouldn't have to ask. Cheers.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

First clarification:

It's only "trekkie" to the brain dead reporters from "Entertainment Tonight"

Most of us call ourselves "Trekkers"

That's just the start. :yawn:


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Did I just hear a tree fall in the forest or was it my imagination playing tricks?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't worry MacNutt. I'm not ignoring you.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Started watching 'Battlestar Galactica' this weekend. Season premiere and all. 
Am I getting rooked into watching another show or is it worth sticking around for? 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Bopeep,

So far (I'm on Episode 11, Episode 12 I'll get later tonight) Battlestar Galactica has been worth watching. Ask MannyP, he'll tell you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, it's when you hear a tree growing in the forest that you should stop and take your pulse. I think you heard the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks Dr. G. I knew I'd heard it somewhere before but it was difficult to place. It's kinda like one mantra flapping.

P.S. Is there something wrong with your sig?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

bopeep, I've seen up to Episode 9, and it's pretty darn good. Messes with the original storyline a bit, but well worth watching. Edward James Olmos really grows into the role of Adama. The DVD with the miniseries is now available at retail, and has some interesting background info, commentary, deleted scenes, etc. (The Globe & Mail did a feature on DVDs a few days ago).

One interesting note: When I watched the rebroadcast of the miniseries (a week ago? two? -on CBC), I was not at all pleased with the editing. Lots of character development stuff is missing. I hope the Space or SciFi network broadcasts weren't so cut up. 

What's odd is the lack of decent fan sites for the new series... there might be one, or two... but they're pretty lame so far.

M


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Jim, it's when you hear a tree growing in the forest that you should stop and take your pulse. I think you heard the sound of one hand clapping.


Oh! That's perfect.

While we are on the TV show topic: Anyone watching 'Huff'? Hank Azaria's new show. Very 'Nip Tuck' like and quite good.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

OK, here comes a question from someone that has not had cable for about 10 years. 

Am I to believe that there is a NEW Battlestar Galactica being shown on TV now? Are they new episodes or re-runs of the originals? Starbuck, Cassiope, Boltar, the Ceylons??? Didn't it kinda end when they found earth?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

PosterBoy said:


> Bopeep,
> 
> So far (I'm on Episode 11, Episode 12 I'll get later tonight) Battlestar Galactica has been worth watching. Ask MannyP, he'll tell you.


Oh hell, yeah! 

Episode 1 will hook you in, and it only gets better with each and every episode! Truly refreshing! I can't wait for the DVD set. They really put a _lot_ of thought and planning into the story (not to mention the coolness factor with the visual effects.) 

Truly one of the best sci-fi shows. IMHO of course.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Carex said:


> OK, here comes a question from someone that has not had cable for about 10 years.
> 
> Am I to believe that there is a NEW Battlestar Galactica being shown on TV now? Are they new episodes or re-runs of the originals? Starbuck, Cassiope, Boltar, the Ceylons??? Didn't it kinda end when the found earth?


It's a completely new series, in a pseudo "next generation" sort of idea. Although the characters share the same names, they make references to the original Cylon Wars (and have the old-school Vipers as well). I have a feeling they are tying in the old show, in some sort of way, with the new show... history repeating itself in some sort of wierd biblical sense with some new twists and turns.

I'm selling it short. Just check it out -- you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

As a kid I was a diehard Battlestar Galactica watcher. That was a long time ago. 

They are available via DVD? In my video store?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Carex said:


> As a kid I was a diehard Battlestar Galactica watcher. That was a long time ago.
> 
> They are available via DVD? In my video store?


Not yet -- you can either catch it on Space (if you have cable television), or download the episodes via Bit Torrent (P2P sharing); the file sizes are roughly 350-450 megs each so it isn't too bad if you're on high-speed internet. Canada is just starting the BSG season, although the bastar--er, kind folk in the U.K. are finishing the first season before North America even starts (the season finale for them is actually this Monday, if I recall.) 

Cheers,


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Ep13, this Monday on Sky, is the last episode of the season. It's annoying, because I want more. MORE.

The new series isn't on DVD yet, but I think the Mini-Series that started it is. The original series, with Lorne Green and company, is available on DVD in a cool Cylon Head box.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

GOD. This sure turned into the nerd thread. How did you let that happen thewitt?! Aren't you monitoring the situation?! lol!

I heard you mention nip tuck. LOVE that show. It's pretty hardcore too! I can't wait till the next season starts. I caught a glimpse of the first season on the W channel....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

But Pamela, does not a geek discussion stay on topic of ignoring you-know-who?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Pamela said:


> GOD. This sure turned into the nerd thread. How did you let that happen thewitt?! Aren't you monitoring the situation?! lol!
> 
> I heard you mention nip tuck. LOVE that show. It's pretty hardcore too! I can't wait till the next season starts. I caught a glimpse of the first season on the W channel....


Pamela: Ask not what this thread can do, but what you can do for this thread.

This thing has a life of it's own. I chime in from time to time, but mostly this is the thread where I get ignored.  All well and good by me. Although I was hoping for some discussions of things I cared about, without them being derailed and having YOU get upset (but I do still love to hear you go off!)

Nip Tuck IS great - Sarah & I got in about the 4~5th episode and were hooked. We even DL'd them all to watch again. Huff has been an OK replacement and we like it but (there's the but) we happened across a rerun of NT the other night where Christian gets shot up with Botox by that tattooed guy and went "Wow, this is a great show!" Can't wait for them to be back on.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes, I saw the botox one. lol! I think the first season was a little racier than the second. There were some pretty interesting sex scenes in the first season (like with Christian and the blonde chick...model I guess). The second season was all about the old woman and the kid having a relationship. I can't wait to see what they have in store for the third! 

As far as this thread, it certainly has a life of it's own...but I HATE to see anything go the sci-fi route...even IF it's all towards such a good cause! Yuck! :dead:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey, thewitt...if you think this is the thread where YOU get ignored...then I got news for ya!! :yikes: :scream:


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

http://pics.misterblue.com//20030411-ShavedCats//640/480/IMG_0213.jpg


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh man... That will get things started again Vinnie!!  

But I like my shaved pussys to have a little less of a belly.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm thinking here that shaved pussys should actually be spelled "shaved pussies"
I'm also marvelling at the fact that I am actually saying this on a forum like ehmac. And getting away with it!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> I'm thinking here that shaved pussys should actually be spelled "shaved pussies"
> I'm also marvelling at the fact that I am actually saying this on a forum like ehmac. And getting away with it!


LOL


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh man... That will get things started again Vinnie!!  

But I like my shaved pussys to have a little less of a belly.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

A Little Late for a Double Post There Whitt! Anyway, This will bump the Thread up so someone else can ad a Whacky Shaved Picture or something of the Sort! Any Shorn Sheep Pics, A De-Moed Goat Perhaps? Come on Bo, Im sure you got a Library fulla that Kinda Stuff!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*ahem*


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I take that as a warning, and caution others, no more nude animal photos


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Exactly... just what I need right now... PETA on my @$$.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

VC: You missed the joke there.

EM: You have to @#$% around with your own filters... That's funny!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Guess I Did, I Still Don't see the joke. Anyway, now we gotta find some other wild topic to spin. I can't find anymore Mo-Lingerie pics so I can't revive that fun. Any Suggestions??


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

A neighbor took a photo of his prized rooster just after a racoon had killed it and removed almost all of it's feathers.

Anyone want to see a pic of a "plucked cock"?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

it would be all dead and bloody though. THAT would be a bit unpleasant

Hey! Where's the smilies??? ?

sigh. 
Bo


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Probably in vBulletin hell...like my last few long posts on another thread.  

Say...to heck with the "plucked cock". My buddy has a rather dowdy older wife who just had all of her facial hair removed for some family photos. Anyone want to see a "freshly shaved bag?" 

(Mayor's gonna clip me for that one, fer sure)


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> ...rather dowdy older wife who just had all of her facial hair removed for some family photos


Oh dear. 
and THAT my friends is why marriage can't possibly work!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Surprisingly enough Bo..that particular marriage has outlasted almost all of the others I've been witness to. And it's still goin strong. Go figure.

And...just to update all of you...the Mayor didn't even bat an eyelash at my last off-colour post. But he DID send me a nasty email about my ongoing criticism of the multitude of bugs in this new vBulletin software.

Yeah...like THAT's gonna stop me from making a really big stink until it's finally fixed. 

Dream on. 

I am...after all...the archtypical sh*t disturber around here.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Archetype is a big word for you, MacNutt. Joseph Campbell would be proud.  

Keep raising hell!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fear not. It's in the blood.

It's the one thing I cannnot fight...even if I tried.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

*Ahem*

Pamela?...

Vinnie?...

Bo!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There have been teething troubles with the transition to vBulletin (it was a significant transfer) but the issue of lost posts can be squarely placed at the level of the poster. If you write something and submit it and then lose it, more fool you. It's the same with any piece of software (especially crapware like MS Word). There are simple remedies as have been pointed out. Type into a processor such as TextEdit or Word and save frequently. Or click on the back button or scan your history list. It's usually there. You'd think people would learn from their mistakes rather than keep putting their hand in the flame and complaining its hot.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Dang this tuna Sandwich is good! With the Dempsters 14 Grain Bread, No 12 Grain for me, it's got to be 14. Really it's Like bird seed in Bread form. I sure hope it's not Dolphin!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Dempsters = the Wonderbread of the new millenium.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Marge (to Homer): I brought you a tuna sandwich. They say it's brain food, I guess because there's so much dolphin in it, and you know how smart they are.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

ya Know, with a statement like that, I think Marge is getting as dumb as Homer. I know Marge said it, but it really sounds more like something Homer would say, Don't ya think!?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

On the cartoon front.. I have been watching "home Movies'
OMG - I laughed my ass off last night. The soccer coach [can't spell the name] went to bartending school. 

He dropped out and decided to teach himself. A blow up doll, a rubber duckie, some booze and some sort of bartending card game and well.. the hilarity ensued. 

When he couldn't make the drinks that came up in his game he decided to make his own concoctions. 

Vodka and milk - he dubbed it 'yeast infection'. I was laughing so hard, tears, split gut, omg. 

That episode of the Simpson's was on last night. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Marge has here monents. I think when she is being supportive of Homer, she has to shut down some cells. Then again... I'm analizing a cartoon character, who is the dumb one?

I will have to check out 'Home Movies'. I've never heard of it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah..."Marge has here moments" 

But...you might want to take a mment to check out "here own brain cells" while you are at it. 

You might want to have a quick check on your own, at the very same time. Just to see if all of the players are on the ice.

Might save you some very nasty public grief, in the long run.

Trust me on this.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Marge has here monents. I think when she is being supportive of Homer, she has to shut down some cells. Then again... I'm analizing a cartoon character, who is the dumb one?

I will have to check out 'Home Movies'. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Who shot who in the What now?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone catch the Presidents' address lastnight??? I didn't, I'm damn tired of America, but I heared Bush proposed investing in the stock market to save for one's old age, as social security is in trouble. The stock market is a good long term investment if you have the money to invest, even penny stocks can yield some fundage, but nothing I would want to rely on as a future source of income. 

I sat sipping a yeast infection while watching the Simpsons,  That drink would taste as good as it sounds!!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I did watch that part of the State of the Union.

Interesting proposal and from what I understood the investment would be secure and guarantee returns on investment. The contributor is not allowed to take it in one big lump, however it would be paid out gradually. This plan would also allow the contributor to transfer it to spouses, children or even grandchildren, without penalty. It would also offer security to those that reach retirement age that their funds would be guaranteed in the event of the market suddenly dropping.

A good plan if you ask me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Strange, but Bush's State of the Union address sounded much like Nixon's back in 1971. This is when "Vietnamization" was the call of the day as a way of bringing American troops home. Now, it's up to Iraq to take over its own affairs. Of course, Vietnamization never worked, nor do I feel that the US will let Iraq chart its own course. We shall see.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Max Power: As good as your name sounds in my ear, I have to disagree.

Any plan that is to take money away from the masses to put in the hands of the few is, IMHO, a bad one.

A society can be judged by how we take care of those most in need. This is quite obviously a 'take care of yourself' plan. To be so blind as to think (I'm referring to the Bush camp here, not you) that everyone can take care of themselves and their finances is ludicrous. People 'need' a safety net. And that is what Social Security is/was.

Now, take the plan on it's own, as you have put it, and it isn't a bad deal. Another tax shelter. But it is no substitute for a government funded retirement income source.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Luckily, thewitt...we are all now quite aware of what happens when the government (ANY government) is allowed to administer a big batch of taxpayers money for some really good cause. 

Pop quiz here, buddy....can you spell "bureacracy"? How about "massive waste"? Can you spell that?

Better yet...can you name even a SINGLE example of ANY government program that actually runs at something even approaching basic efficiency???

Most run at a dead loss and almost none of them manage to actually accomplish their stated goals. It's an ongoing clusterf*k from any angle. A huge mess, no matter how you care to look at it.

So...you are saying that you do NOT trust the highly efficient market-driven private companies to take good care of this massive tax wealth. You'd rather place it into the hands of GOVERNMENT. Just to be really safe?

Is that correct?

Good lord. Have you been living in a hidden cave on East Timor for the past half century or so?

If so...then I might want to point you towards almost ANY news articles that deal with government run programs from the past five decades. From ANY newspaper. Or from ANY country!

Just to bring you up to speed.

After you have reviewed all of the known data on the subject...we'll talk some more. If you'd like.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Max Power: As good as your name sounds in my ear, I have to disagree.

Any plan that is to take money away from the masses to put in the hands of the few is, IMHO, a bad one.

A society can be judged by how we take care of those most in need. This is quite obviously a 'take care of yourself' plan. To be so blind as to think (I'm referring to the Bush camp here, not you) that everyone can take care of themselves and their finances is ludicrous. People 'need' a safety net. And that is what Social Security is/was.

Now, take the plan on it's own, as you have put it, and it isn't a bad deal. Another tax shelter. But it is no substitute for a government funded retirement income source.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We are getting a broken record from thewitt in lieu of real commentary, or any real opinion. Which is a bit scary, now that we know what is real and what is not....

He simply answers pointed questions with a repeat of a previous post. Which always sounded like a regurgitated party line, after all.

Maybe he has been replaced by his handlers? Perhaps he has simply been brainwashed?

Only time will tell.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Max Power: As good as your name sounds in my ear, I have to disagree.

Any plan that is to take money away from the masses to put in the hands of the few is, IMHO, a bad one.

A society can be judged by how we take care of those most in need. This is quite obviously a 'take care of yourself' plan. To be so blind as to think (I'm referring to the Bush camp here, not you) that everyone can take care of themselves and their finances is ludicrous. People 'need' a safety net. And that is what Social Security is/was.

Now, take the plan on it's own, as you have put it, and it isn't a bad deal. Another tax shelter. But it is no substitute for a government funded retirement income source.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anyone know where thewitt lives?If so...you want to walk over to his cubicle and give it a hard smack in order to get him back onto the reality track??

Or...do you prefer the tiresome broken record effect?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Max Power: As good as your name sounds in my ear, I have to disagree.

Any plan that is to take money away from the masses to put in the hands of the few is, IMHO, a bad one.

A society can be judged by how we take care of those most in need. This is quite obviously a 'take care of yourself' plan. To be so blind as to think (I'm referring to the Bush camp here, not you) that everyone can take care of themselves and their finances is ludicrous. People 'need' a safety net. And that is what Social Security is/was.

Now, take the plan on it's own, as you have put it, and it isn't a bad deal. Another tax shelter. But it is no substitute for a government funded retirement income source.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

attack of the quadruple posts! aaaarrrrggghhhhh! 




MacNutt said:


> Pop quiz here, buddy....can you spell "bureacracy"? How about "massive waste"? Can you spell that?



can YOU spell bureaucracy?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

autopilot said:


> attack of the quadruple posts! aaaarrrrggghhhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone forgot the intent of this thread I fear


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I get the Joke now, The Whitty, Sir Whitt is cutting the ignored one off, thus by repeating his last statement. I perfer Picture links or helpful hints (that I hope we all are employing) I like to hear other's Ideas and share the little I know in hopes to build upon it, for the betterment of myself and others. The shaved felines were a little low brow, and so was that Mo Hair, Jeez! Anyway, fear not the Nuts in life, for it is they who teach us the most about ourselves and help us build the patience and tolerance that we so desperatly need.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I am finding all of this absolutely ridiculous. 

the witt just keeps on ignoring. Some of us have mindlessly wandered around and forgotten the intent of this thread, but the witt keeps right on ignorin. 

Bald kitties, bizarre mo outfits.. sigh, those were the days, when things were simple to comprehend. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming. 

Bo


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

sigh..........some are takin life waaaay to seriously! Gettin rude and upset cause a thread is derailed! Has anyone ever had a long discussion on only ONE thing?
Have you EVER just talked for an hour over how burnt your timmies was? Since real time discussions tend to be all over the place - what is the big deal if an online one does? Simply go back to the topic and GET ON WITH IT for @*%# sake!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

BigDL said:


> Someone forgot the intent of this thread I fear


meh, what are ya gonna do?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> We are getting a broken record from thewitt in lieu of real commentary


Am I the only one to which this appears to be a pot calling a kettle black?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

ridiculous in the 'making me laugh cause of the irreverentness of it all' ridiculous. 

This thread is about anything in the world... the only rule is to ignore macnutt.. and he keeps doin this: 











And the witt just keeps right on ignorin.. .the rest of us seem to have the attention span of peas cause we have long since forgotten about ignoring him... 

it's just so funny - even PB forgot to ignore him!!!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

If we could just have a dialogue, without interruption, I would be pretty happy.

The 'intent' of the thread stands (in my mind). I would like a discussion with OUT a bunch of opinions passed off as fact. If we could discuss Bush's plan, that would be great. If we could NOT discuss pots, kettles and such, that would be great too.

But these are just suggestions... I really enjoyed the photos.

And I'm happy that people finally get the joke too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bopeep said:


> ridiculous in the 'making me laugh cause of the irreverentness of it all' ridiculous.
> 
> This thread is about anything in the world... the only rule is to ignore macnutt.. and he keeps doin this:
> 
> ...


So, Bo, apparently you forgot your own rule, did you?

(Well, you did mention MacNutt!)


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

No SINC.. I clearly stated at the beginning that I didn't not agree with ignoring him. I don't ignore him. I sit back and watch. This thread is for fun. I'm pretty sure THAT is the real point.

I get the joke, and have watched everyone forget the purpose etc except the witt and macnutt... 

Bo


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You're right about the fun part, Bo!


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> thewitt, an interesting, albeit contentious idea. The only thing is that I am not in favor of banning "you know who" from any thread. I would be a hypocrit if I felt this way, since he wanted me to stop posting on ehMac until I got a Mac of my own, and only backed down on this "request" when I demanded that he put it to a vote of all ehMacLanders.
> 
> Thus, I shall abide by all the rules except #1 and #4 and #6. If his freedom is restricted then everyone's freedom is restricted. As well, why taunt him and then not let him respond?
> 
> ...



Funny you don't type Jewish


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

bopeep said:


> it's just so funny - even PB forgot to ignore him!!!


I didn't forget, I never was ignoring him.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> I didn't forget, I never was ignoring him.


Most excellent! 

Bo


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I grow Weary of this chatter, We need a Cool Picture link, I'm too busy to go searching, but if some one would be nice enough to share, I'll check when I get home!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Lions


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Tigers and Bears Oh my!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

And Dumb Americans, Awe,don't ya feel sorry for those guys, to have to lie so much to make themselves feel better about the crap they have gotten themselves into! The Whole Outhouse is goin up in flames Baby, and I'll watch it on the CBC!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah...and meanwhile those horrid Americans seem to be inflicting a welcome democracy upon several former tyrannical dictatorships in the radical middle east. While facilitating an unprecedented peace in Israel.

Oh...and Syria is mellowing a bit and Libya has tossed out all of it's previous evil plans and publicly abandoned ALL of it's biological and nuclear weapons programs. For the first time in recent memory.

Iran is much closer to democracy than it was two or three years ago...and radical taliban Afghanistan is now at least nominally democratic. (At least they are no longer beating women in public for wearing the wrong shoes!)

What a change!

Not only that...North Korea has had to shut down almost ALL of it's many weapons factories since the Big Change. No more customers, I'd think. And Kim Jong Ill is noww teetering on the brink by all accounts.

Is any of this a BAD thing? Is any of this thought to be in the WRONG direction?
By ANYONE?

If so...then please speak up.

You might also want to explain how all of this stuff has happened on George W.'s watch...and how it had NOTHING to do with his very profound moves in the area.

(This should be fun. Watch them scramble and fluster... or just go silent and ignore this post)


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

"Seem" is the oprative word, wait till those lies are exposed, oops, Damit!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Are you saying that the end result justifies America's method of spreading their Freedom (haha, slaves to the almighty $$). 

Nothing is 100% good or evil, and I am glad that America's Evil has spawned some positive results. Now let's not jump to any hasty conclusions, just watch what happens. I still think this could have been done with a lot less Civilians killed. I wonder How the Tsunami Victims are doin, Haven't heard much about them latly, I'll be back later!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

American's spread their "Democracy" under the veil of raping and pilaging other countries of their resources. Money and Power. No difference between them and the Crusaders....just a different veil.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I mean over the veil.....or whatever that stupid expression is...you get what I mean.


And as far as I'm concerned there is nothing "free" about america unless you're a middle aged white male with a $hitload of money.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't think Ann Coulter and Bill O'Reilly are necessarily "dumb". They may not be intellectual giants, ( although Coulter fancies herself one ), but their main fault is the fact that they're blind fanatics, who have no problem with spouting outrageous lies, when it suits their cause, as the video clearly shows. The sad part is that they actually get away with these lies, time and time again, along with their Grand Leader, Dubya.

Coulter, in particular, is a complete whack job, even many conservatives wish she would just shut up.

A wonderful bit of writing that is still up on her web site:


> We should invade their countries, kill their leaders and convert them to Christianity. We weren't punctilious about locating and punishing only Hitler and his top officers. We carpet-bombed German cities; we killed civilians. That's war. And this is war."


Here's a heartwarming statement that was made to a conservative group and was greeted with applause by those in attendance, including Condoleeza Rice and Lynn Cheney:


> When contemplating college liberals, you really regret once again that John Walker is not getting the death penalty. We need to execute people like John Walker in order to physically intimidate liberals, by making them realize that they can be killed, too. Otherwise, they will turn out to be outright traitors."


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

People like Coulter and O' Reilly depend on the ignorance or unquestioning mentalities of their viewers/readers. Michael Moore uses similar tactics, albeit not as personally. When there are only extremes, you know something is very wrong.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Vinie admits that "America's EVIL has spawned some positive results" and our lady Pamela notes that "America spreads democracy while raping and pillaging"

You guys crack me up. Anybody who reads this stuff is laughing at you so hard they're about to blow their groceries. We need this sort of comic relief....it makes a nice break in an otherwise serious day!

Keep em comin!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

UTBJW said:


> People like Coulter and O' Reilly depend on the ignorance or unquestioning mentalities of their viewers/readers.


I guess those ignorant and unquestioning types aren't in short supply because some of Coulter's books have been #1 bestsellers.

Of course maybe people were buying them by the truckload because they thought all that lunatic fringe stuff was just crazy satire.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There is never a short supply of people willing to be spoon-fed. Its called popular culture.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No doubt that's where the rapidly waning left/lib movement has gotten all of their spoon-fed pap from. And it is also why they are regularly left reeling in outrage each time some new massive segment of society is seen to have abandoned those long-held and much cherished ideals, on voting day.

This just keeps on happening. Over and over again. All over the planet. For...oh...I don't know...about the last two or three decades or so...

Gosh...what a shock. I am astounded. I am amazed. YAAAWWWNNN....


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe that the Positive results in Iraq should be attributed to the Citizens of Iraq, Not America's actions, I have been thinkin about this, because I want to see the truth, The truth can be found through observation and anylitical thought, I don't want to get too deep here right now, my ponderings are humorus, I'm glad, my mind keeps me pretty entertained!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

vinnie, there are some that would read that post and have some nice doctors visit you...


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Really, Why? I have an Inqusitive nature, I think that there is More to life than what people tell you, cause what people tell you is their version of the truth, tainted with their past experience and Ideas that others have told them. The Doctors have come and gone, Prognosis Weirdo!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Long as you're havin' fun Vinnie, who cares?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Learniing is Fun! Yay Amerikkka


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Trouble is, Vinnie.....the Iraqis never seemed to manage this big leap into democracy before the Americans went in and actually deposed the worst tyrant on the planet. And it's not too likely that Saddam and his sons and all of the rest of the Baath Party could have just died by accident or been chased off by watching a bad epsiode of "Coronation Street" or something.

Hence, we must give the Americans and George Bush just a little bit of credit for this massive positive change...don't you think?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Dang... I have had NO time to post anything here. And the ignore thread is feeling ignored.

This should get things going.

http://members.aol.com/JesusImages/ImagesJan05/Clown_.jpg


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

War may be hazardous to yer Health! Ya know, GWB and his Crew are supposed to be business men, did they even bother with a cost/bennifit analysis of this war. Post war trauma is nothing new, and anyone with foresight...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Yea, right!*

That always _"reliable" _ source, MM.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Um, I'll find more sources later, don't try to negate this problem, Don't pull that wool over yer own eyes!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Trouble is, Vinnie.....the Iraqis never seemed to manage this big leap into democracy before the Americans went in and actually deposed the worst tyrant on the planet. And it's not too likely that Saddam and his sons and all of the rest of the Baath Party could have just died by accident or been chased off by watching a bad epsiode of "Coronation Street" or something.
> 
> Hence, we must give the Americans and George Bush just a little bit of credit for this massive positive change...don't you think?


I thought the premise of the US invasion was to rid Iraq of WMD?
Wasn't that what GWB, Cheney, Rice and Powell kept telling the world?

Sort of like a police search to look for illegal guns in your house and then decide to arrest you for having a joint.
It's illegal. Period.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Now it's wool Vinnie? from Mo to wool in just a few short months.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Actually Sincy ol Buddy, Me thinks the author of My link would be the source
"Trauma of Iraq war haunting thousands returning home By William M. Welch / USA Today" Not Mr Moore (Although I do love his work, Roger and Me was Fantastic!), Unless of course, Mr Welch has an extemely bias opinion for some reason, Care to Share? (I know you were takin a Jab at poor ol Mr Moore). 

On a side note, I would like to know why you's guy's hate Michael so much, is it because of his Masterful way of telling the truth, or at least his version of the truth. He seems pretty forth comming with his sources, and backs his statements up. I think it is because he is telling the truth that gets yer Mo Hair Panties all up in a bunch!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> On a side note, I would like to know why you's guy's hate Michael so much, is it because of his Masterful way of telling the truth, or at least his version of the truth.


Exactly. You nailed it!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, Yes Sinc, Everyone has their own version, or "SIDE" of the story. I have a problem with automaticaly denying everything a person says just because you don't agree with some of what they are saying.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There _is_ a difference between telling a story, and _manipulating_ a story. MM chooses the later IMHO.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have to agree with SINC on this one.

MM Twists and distorts the truth to suit his own agenda. for example in Columbine, the scene with Chuck Heston holding an NRA (by sheer conicedence) rally in Flint, Michigan just after that little girl was shot. It was sad yes that the little girl was killed, however MM made it appear like the NRA was unsympathetic by not canceling the rally. Obviously MM doesn't know the work involved in organizing such an event. Canceling was not an option at that point. However MM turned it to be the Big Bad NRA who was ultimately responsible for her death.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Well... Let's refute what William M. Welch of USA today is saying... I can't do it, I am sure that limbless soldiers are returning from duty and that they are in a great deal of pain. It is not a giant leap to believe that they are being ignored by their government, it has happened before.. Leiutenant Dan!! and I am very sure that they will be forever emotionly scarred by what they have been a part of, you can only kill so many childern before ya start to go loopy!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Michael Moore is very well known for simply re-editing video to make it say anything he wants it to say.

I recall an episode of the Simpsons that was a thinly-veiled satire of cheesy hacks like Michael Moore. In that episode, Homer was taped by an Enquirer-type news interviewer while speaking his mind on a subject in an office setting. Behind him was a large-faced office wall clock. First we saw Homer doing the interview and making his point...but when the edited version was broadcast on TV, it made Homer out to be a totally different person and made his statements completely the opposite of what he had originally said in the interview.

And the big wall clock in the background was the "tell". Every time Homer made a statement in the chopped up interview, the hands on the clock would leap back and forth across the dial. Obviously, the whole stitched together segment of pure bulls**t had been constructed out of seperate bits and unrelated pieces to make something entirely new. Something that was completely unrelated to actual reality...but was made up to further the "message" of the hack filmmaker.

Just like Michael Moore's "documentaries".


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Attack the man, but not his messages.....? Of course the NRA could have cancelled that rally in Denver. Their insensitivity was disgusting but entirely in character with their message. 

The problem with Moore is that the neocons don't have as effective a mouthpiece. His methodology is no different from the techniques used in media reporting by Fox News and the like. Get over it.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Of course the NRA could have cancelled that rally in Denver. Their insensitivity was disgusting but entirely in character with their message.


jwoodget, I don't remember all the details, but:

The NRA did cancel all the events that they could cancel in Denver (normally days and days of rallies, meetings, dinners, etc). 

In fact, the only part of the Denver they didn't cancel was the Annual Members Voting Meeting, and they only didn't cancel that because of state laws about non-profit organizations which require it continue.

They explored changing venues, too, but state laws require at least 10 days notice to all members in order to change venues for a annual general meeting of that type; Columbine happened 11 days before the meeting, and the NRA has ~4,000,000 members (making it logistically impossible).

There's also the point that Moore heavily edited Heston's speech, and in fact splicing two speeches together to make him look worse. The "cold dead hands" thing happened a year later, and Moore cut out the part of Heston's speech where he basically said "we cancelled most of the events this year, I'm sorry about that but it as the right thing to do."

Also, the NRA's message is not a bad one. It's mainly focused on safety, education and responsibility with firearms.

Moore likes to come up with a thesis and then make the evidence fit that thesis, which is pretty much the opposite of what is supposed to happen. It wouldn't bother me except that so many people take his word as the absolute truth.

But then, I'd no be surprised if I found out that as many people took Ann Coulter or Bill O'Reilly as seriously. In the end, all of these extremists are just preaching to the choir anyway.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

"Sweet Can..." hahahaha Loved that episode, With the Gummi DeMilo!
Yeah, Moores "Clips" bother me, they are too short, but hey, its entertainment. Damn Dirty Ape!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

PB, thanks for the clarification. I would disagree on the benevolence of the NRA message though. They turn a blind eye to the harm that firearms do and sponsor studies that are often questioned for their veracity and lobby for concealed weapons laws and oppose control of assault rifles. In effect, they practice similar political approaches to Moore. At the end of the day, taking anything at face value is naive. We need more unbiased reporting but good luck finding it. The nearest I can find is the Globe and Mail and they only achieve it by having coulnists from boths sides of the poliitical spectrum. It's entertaining to see them slog it out between columns.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> PB, thanks for the clarification. I would disagree on the benevolence of the NRA message though. They turn a blind eye to the harm that firearms do and sponsor studies that are often questioned for their veracity and lobby for concealed weapons laws and oppose control of assault rifles. In effect, they practice similar political approaches to Moore. At the end of the day, taking anything at face value is naive. We need more unbiased reporting but good luck finding it. The nearest I can find is the Globe and Mail and they only achieve it by having coulnists from boths sides of the poliitical spectrum. It's entertaining to see them slog it out between columns.


Have you ever owned or used a firearm in Canada UTBJ?

If not, your opinion is invalid, never having been there and all IMHO.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't understand what UTBJW's opinion of the NRA and the studies they sponsor is in any way related to his having owned a firearm in Canada? Please explain.

We could easily say then, that since you have never been gay, or have never engaged in 'gay' activity, that your opinion is invalid on the gay marraige question. Yes, yes, I realized that you are married.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If one has never been a firearms owner in Canada (or the U.S. for that matter), one's opinions are those of the inexperienced when speaking about guns and their use in general. Most of their opinions are based on fear and ignorance. It is kind of like me suggesting UTBJ knows nothing about research, when I am not experienced in his field.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

So then, by extension, perhaps correctly, perhaps not, I can't comment on AIDS because I don't have it or know anyone with it. Nor can I comment on world poverty because I am not poor; or racism because I am not racist?? I disagree wholeheartedly.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Making comments on issues one CAN control versus those you can't like AIDS or poverty or racism, make no sense to me. If you have no experience with firearms, you cannot state an unbiased opinion based on experience. Fear and ignorance rule those who have never held a gun in a controlled setting.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

This is getting tangential, but, I can control my own contracting of AIDS (or the HIV virus). Only through some strange unfortunate circumstance would it affect me directly. 

"Fear and ingnorance rule those that have never.." That is a gross overgeneralization and you know it. Would you value the opinion more of a backwoods Oregonian that publishes videos like Machine Gun Madness showing an unnatural "love" of guns. I think I'd go with Jim. The obvious Guns are inherently bad/Guns are good argument is far too simplistic and I don't think for one second that that is what Jim was getting at.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Dang, That's some fine extrapolation, trying to limit what one can comment on based on experience. I mean, I've never been to War, but I'm sure it is horrific to be put in a situation where you are put in danger and are struggling for your life. I make this comment based on my perception and what knowedge I can gather.

I think it is very Important to be objective and try to see future bennifit in any situation, the act of seeing something Positive in a seemingly negitive situation immediatly changes your experience and gives you something to build on, rather than leaving you with only a "bad" experience.

We humans are the great ruiners! We destroy everything we come in contact with. We domesticate animals and abuse them by keeping them inside, combing their fur, Playing with them, buying them the good pet food from the vet and taking them to the vet. We also abuse anmals by keeping them as food producing machines to further the expansion of the human population. We reconstruct their genetic make-up either in a lab or by selective breeding. Everything the humans do distructs the earth, We are like the Plague. Earth is the Orange and we my friends are the Mould!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I think the situation is more of SINC using a rebuttal that was thrown at him in the motorcycle thread.

However, from what I understand is SINC is merely trying to dismiss UTBJW opinion as fact. That is one can state an opinion, just don't present it as fact if you have limited or preconceived knowledge about the subject.

Is that closer to what is happening??


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes, MaxPower, that was pretty much my intent. I reason that people who have never handled guns simply do not understand the culture tied to them.

I know that people who grew up with them as I did, have a much clearer understanding of the matter.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi SINC, 

I've fired a gun (at a target) but never owned a gun in Canada. I have also never smoked but am a strong advocate of smoking cessation. I have never watched child pornography but I detest those that do. I have never raped a woman and believe that such crimes are akin to taking someones life. If my opinions are invalid to you, so be it.

Your argument is far more invalid than mine, in my view.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Hi SINC,
> 
> I've fired a gun (at a target) but never owned a gun in Canada. I have also never smoked but am a strong advocate of smoking cessation. I have never watched child pornography but I detest those that do. I have never raped a woman and believe that such crimes are akin to taking someones life. If my opinions are invalid to you, so be it.
> 
> Your argument is far more invalid than mine, in my view.


Jim,

What I am trying to get across is that people who grew up with long guns and used them frequently in the west for the purposes they were intended, have a much better understanding of the gun in Canada and how hopeless any attempt at a working model of registration really is.

I am perhaps not communicating my intent clearly enough, but I do respect that you have every right to your opinions on any subject. With experience comes educated comment might be a better way to put it.

As a researcher, you have a far greater knowledge than I about that field, and while I might have an opinion on your work, I would not have the depth of experience to know it intimately.

Does that make it any easier to understand my point?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Your point was that my opinions on guns are invalid if I am not a gun-owner. I don't think one should dismiss anyones opinion out of hand. I would suggest that an uninformed opinion (which is what you appear to accuse me of delivering) should be all too easy to rebut with an "informed" opinion and that would be the best way of handling it. In other words, instead of dismissing an opinion, take the time to dissect its purported error. Far more effective.



> I would disagree on the benevolence of the NRA message though. They turn a blind eye to the harm that firearms do and sponsor studies that are often questioned for their veracity and lobby for concealed weapons laws and oppose control of assault rifles.


 My post questioned the "benevolence" of the NRA, not the responsible owners of guns. If I was a responsible gun owner, I would wish to distance myself from that organization as its tactics and carte blanche support for anything that involves guns and ammunition do more harm than good for the typical owner. How anyone could support letting the control of assault rifles lapse in a supposed peaceful society is totally beyond me. These weapons are a massacre-in-waiting as we are all too well aware.

To be clear, I have nothing against legal possession of "long guns" (particularly in rural areas) but I do question the need for an automatic assault rifle in everyday life. I'd hope you would agree (whether you own a gun or not).


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

JWoodgett...

I think you might find that automatic assault weapons, machine guns and even handguns have been severely restricted in this country for a VERY long time. Since about the 1930's I think. It is almost impossible to get them (or keep them) in any legal way. And having them in your posession or on your property is a major federal offence. Has been for about sixty or seventy years.

The recent Liberal Gun Registry doesn't concern itself with any of these already restricted weapons. It is all about duck hunters shotguns. Which, BTW, are almost NEVER used in any sort of violent criminal acts.

One or two billion Canadian tax dollars spent so far by the wastrel Liberals...and not even twenty per cent of these non-criminal weapons are even registered at this point. (many of my gun owning friends have only registered two out of twenty or thirty guns...and have NO intention of registering any of the rest. EVER!)

Meanwhile the carnage in our cities continues, unabated. In fact...it seems to be getting worse.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Thoughts? Ummm..... How about MacNutt should read the thread first? The issue about assault rifles referred to the policies of the NRA which lobbies for these weapons in the US. But why bother answering any of your wayward posts?

Do you agree with the NRA's stand on assault rifles and automatic weapons? A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> To be clear, I have nothing against legal possession of "long guns" (particularly in rural areas) but I do question the need for an automatic assault rifle in everyday life. I'd hope you would agree (whether you own a gun or not).


 On that point, we agree, no question. One does not even need a semi automatic rifle to hunt or for that matter target shoot.

A bolt action repeater is more than adequate.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

> One does not even need a semi automatic rifle to hunt or for that matter target shoot.


 Unless you are a pathetic shot..... in which case a heat-seeking missile is even better


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Semi-auto weapons are ill suited for hunting. Anywhere. Full auto boomsticks are only for killing hordes of invaders en masse. Especially if you want to be very effective at rather close range without bothering to aim.

I am rather divided on the question of restricting semi-auto or full auto weapons within the continental USA.

On the one hand...I HATE these things. And I am disquieted by the fact that some of the folks who have them are not quite as emotionally stable as they should be.

On the other hand...the fact that there are so many military grade weapons scattered around in so many innocuous American households practically guarantees that no house by house invasion of that particular country could ever take place without a ruinous kill ratio being visted upon the invading force.

Stalemate. Six of one, half dozen of the other. Good bad and ugly...all in one.

Canada...on the other hand...could be taken in a fortnight by a determined force of medium size. From anywhere.

The whole place would fall like a tall stack of empty carboard boxes in a high wind....and be turned over to whatever socio/political system the new conquering power decided to influct upon the demoralised and defeated Canadian public.

All except the west, that is....


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Brilliant logic as usual MacNutt. You'd rather have semi-automatic killing machines in every other house in the US because that'll deter invasion by a foreign country. Hey, why not hand out nukes too? Let's see now, another country with widespread "home-based" weaponry would be Iraq.......


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah..but the USA is not populated by wild-eyed islamic males who are terribly fearful of allowing women to become their equals. Shockingly enough.

And, unlike the current reality in Iraq, there are almost NO Americans (male or female) who are willing to strap a shrapnel-laden bomb onto their bodies and then blow themselves up in a public place crowded with civilians in order to destabilise their present society. Or while attempting to discourage free elections.

Odd about that, eh?

Just one of the many differences Jim. Hopefully you will relax your ingrained political correctness (and doff the blinders) long enough to sit up and take real notice of these basic differences between America and Iraq.

We can only hope.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You don't get it and I guess I should know by now that anyone who defends the right to own such insane weapons within the civil domain is unlikely to listen to reason. Onwards....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Did I defend the "right to own" these offensive weapons? Either here or in the USA? 

I don't think so.

Did I say that I like weapons like this? 

Not a CHANCE! 

In my last post on this thread, I simply made an observation about the current gun situation in the USA, and it's possible effect on a particular scenario.

I guess that I am not allowed to have an opinion about this...at least according to the politically correct (and well-indoctrinated) mind of our own JWoodgett.

OhhhhMYGOSH!! I have ERRED!!

Tell you what, Jim...

Perhaps you'd like to dig down deep into your spoon-fed lifelong left/lib conditioning and come up with a list of subjects and thoughts that I AM allowed to make active comments on?

You know...just so's I can post a rebuttal without making you walk away and refuse to post an answer because either the reply or the subject has suddenly violated your programming and caused you to go flailing off in "TILT" mode or something? While bouncing off the furniture and holding your hands over your ears? And while shreiking uncontrollably?

Just tryin to carry on a healthy debate here, Jim. Let me know what your restricted guidelines are...and I'll try to work within them. Okay?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You can have an opinion on anything MacNutt, as well you do. Pardon me for having no time for those opinions (for the reasons I've already given). Cheers.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fair enough.

But I notice that you always seem to reply anyway. Just an observation.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But I notice that you always seem to reply anyway. Just an observation.


I also notice that you like to dismiss others dissenting opinions by one of four routes:

Ignore what they say (e.g BMD thread)

Go off on a tangent (thread derailing)

Repeat your previous rhetoric (often ignoring factual evidence - trust me on this)

Belittling the poster through intimidation, belittling remarks, etc.

FWIW, you may define my positions as being polically correct, I define them as being fair and correct.

As for replying, you seem to operate on the basis that random plastering of your opinions onto various threads will ultimately help strengthen your "cause" since people will tire of posting their own opinions and calling your bluffs. But you are right, it is ridiculous for others to keep countering your posts. We should have more faith in other ehMac readers ability to call a spade a spade.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Point, Set, Match to jwoodget. Kudos, Jim.


----------



## wireman (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Macnutt

I hope your water tastes better than your opinions  

The Wireman


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

used to be jwoodget said:


> As for replying, you seem to operate on the basis that random plastering of your opinions onto various threads will ultimately help strengthen your "cause" since people will tire of posting their own opinions and calling your bluffs. But you are right, it is ridiculous for others to keep countering your posts. We should have more faith in other ehMac readers ability to call a spade a spade.












The likeness is stunning.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I am still pondering the past few posts JWoodgett. While observing the good Dr.G making happy noises and racking up his "score" with yet another two line throwaway post on a thread he'd not bothered to participate in previously. (not enough talk of doxies, I suppose).

And I also notice that JWoodgett STILL takes time out of his busy day to read and reply to pretty much every one of my "awful opinions".

Ahhh...no matter how often I stray away from this forum, or how long I am away from it...some things always remain the same. 

Home sweet home.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Yup, There's good ol' MacNutt being an Idiot again, Home Sweet Home!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, when I posted the following in another thread, you went right by it without comment. I guess you consider this to be a "throwaway post" as well?


A personal reflection upon the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz

The horror of Auschwitz is a stark challenge to many to try and understand not only how this overt act of genocide could have happened, but how we allow this sort of violence to continue to take place in various parts of our world even today. Let no one think that the Holocaust was a unique event in human history, in that while it exceeded other genocides (e.g., Bosnia, Rwanda, and Sudan) in the numbers of innocent persons murdered, it was not different in the basic intent underlying these crimes against humanity. I think that this is why it is important to take a moment and recall the reality that was Auschwitz to ensure that deep within our own humanity we do not forget the unforgettable. For in remembering, one is forced to integrate these many lives - these trapped souls - into one's consciousness. Auschwitz must become a place that reminds the world of not only “man’s inhumanity to man”, but also the dignity of people that makes each of us responsible for world peace. The philosopher George Santayana is quoted as stating that “The one who does not remember history is bound to live through it again”. To this end, we must all bear witness to what takes place within our world each day of our lives.

It is a custom in the Jewish religion to leave a pebble atop a gravestone when visiting a loved one's resting place. May this short passage serve as a pebble of remembrance for those who died in Auschwitz, as well as for those distant members of my own family who I never knew and who died in Dachau (http://www.photo.net/photo/pcd0075/dachau-39). 
“Never Again”. Shalom, Paix, Peace.


I was asked to write this piece for our university newsletter.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Lest we forget, Dr. G. because there are those who would have us erase those horrific events, by denial and excuse. Remembering is an active process. It takes effort - but that effort is of incredible importance for whom are we if we have no memories, be they good or bad?

MacNutt, I only reply to the posts that I have time to (not that many actually). Will be doing a lot less of that in the future. Not because their content is any more agreeable, but because we all have better things to do. There are many voices in the world. All have a right to be heard once, but rhetoric quickly becomes a bore and there are so many other interesting voices to listen to, that contribute in a positive way to the world.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, I hear what you are saying. It was gut wrenching to write that piece, and yet, in a way, I needed to get the words out. Sadly, it goes on even today. Macspectrum posted a Mark Fiore flash animation in another forum that can't be named here, which highlights this sad fact. Paix, mon ami.

While I don't waste my time arguing with Macnutt and his diatribes, and freely admit that there are threads where I don't get into the heat of debate, I read what you said and thought that it was fitting to post "Point, Set, Match". I guess that the ruling was disputed from the cheap seats. Whatever....................


----------



## Dudireno (Jan 17, 2005)

I find it interesting how people criticize Macnutt for making comments about guns in the homes deters mass invasion. But now talk about how everybody should remember the Genocide. I would like to point out that Hilters position on guns was to take them out of the hands of citizens if I recall correctly.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm on record as saying that I don't personally favor the idea of having a gun in the house. I don't have any in MY house and I live in the woods. Lots of critters around here. No guns tho.

What I HAVE said is that there ARE guns in many (most?) US households. For better or for worse, that's the reality. And I've also said that the presence of this weaponry in so many homes all across the USA pretty well negates any sort of house-by-house invasion due to the massive armed resistance that the invading force would encounter. This is a well known fact.

Canada would be a MUCH easier North American target. Except the west. You never know what you'll find out here.


----------



## Dudireno (Jan 17, 2005)

OK how about Stalin. He would support all the gun control advocates. Should I name some more? 

Is there anybody out there that was against gun control that murdered their own citizens? It would be news to me. What can I say I am just bias in my readings.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

You can talk about whichever historical figure you want. It sure is fun to hypothesise about their positions on modern day situations. I'm not trying to limit anything you say Dud. Party on Dude!


----------



## Dudireno (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm taking you to the looney bin then I'm going to the brewry aye!

Beauty Aye!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, I was thinkin that you were going on a Bogus Journey with Bill, Ted, Stallin and Hitler, but I guess you can come along with me, Bob and Doug, to the beer store, with the stubby bottle necks and everything, man them were the days... I hardly remember! Loooo Ku ku ku ku ku ku ku!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> (Comments removed by ehMax)


What a disgusting comment.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought so too, SINC.  

Which is why a thread that is entitled "Where MacNutt gets ignored" is actually _BEING_ ignored by MacNutt himself, at this point.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I apoligise if my comments made anyone uncomfotable, that was not the point. 

As for the Thread title, well I'm a notorious derailer and I enjoy Irony, plus I have nothing really of value to say on these points, but I still like to throw eggs.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I guess people's sarcasm detectors are getting less and less used these days.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, but the holicost is a very sensitive subject, and I should really try to be sympathetic to that. I was not around for WW2, but if I was, I'm sure my feelings would be quite different. 

When I made those comments it was off the cuff, based in fiction or at least second hand information (lampshades). I was only stating that Hitler (I can't ask him for sure) probly wasn't interested in saving any gay or Jewish people from a bullet wound.

Now, I have been thinking about this. Every tool can be used as a weapon, Handguns included. This "Tool" is often used to solve the problem of "How to get the Money out of the corner store" or "how to get rid of that pesky Neighbour". Use of this tool changes you mind into thinking that all problems can be solved this way, with a reaction of violence. Depending on violence to solve problems automatically voids any other responce, no thought process, no brain storming session for possible solutions, just "BANG" an automatic, short sighted, Non-Compassionate responce. I feel that as humans we can do a lot better in this world than what we are doing right now.

I can only change one mind at a time, and right now, I am trying to change Mine!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> I was not around for WW2, but if I was, I'm sure my feelings would be quite different.


Not being around for WW2 and the Holocaust isn't a valid reason for making a deplorable remark like that, and it certainly doesn't justify passing the comment off as "sarcasm" or "irony" after the fact.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> I apoligise if my comments made anyone uncomfotable, that was not the point.


Thanks for the apology Vinnie. Horrific events in history like the holocaust and the genocide of entire groups of people is something that should never be made light of or joked about IMO.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

My remark was deplorable??

de·plor·a·ble ( P ) Pronunciation Key (d-plôr-bl, -plr-)
adj. 
Worthy of severe condemnation or reproach: a deplorable act of violence. 
Lamentable; woeful: My finances were in a deplorable state of neglect. 
Wretched; bad: deplorable housing conditions in the inner city. 

um, I wouldn't say that, it deffinatly was not a good comment, and, well, I guess I am retracting My statement, it was made in bad taste.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The Doug said:


> Not being around for WW2 and the Holocaust isn't a valid reason for making a deplorable remark like that, and it certainly doesn't justify passing the comment off as "sarcasm" or "irony" after the fact.


Passing it off? Hardly.

You know what's sad? When people in general feel the need to contrast the holocaust with whatever topic of discussion they are having -- period. It doesn't make your point any more valid. It's also sad that people are so readily available to ****e on others and take their comment as an affront to victims of said holocaust.

VC was making a point, albeit a none-too-elegant, using sarcasm; I think -- no, I know it wasn't a joke at the expense of the holocaust victims. There's a huge difference.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Some are quick to react, that's ok. Just don't give em a Hand Gun!!  

See, grown ups can talk, discuss, create, brainstorm, and communication is the key. Not taking things personally is a big help too! Try not to get too offended with what people say, question what they do.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

This sounds like a fun little video to show the Kids

March 14th, 2005 5:52 pm
Extreme Cinema Verite


GIs shoot Iraq battle footage and edit it into music videos filled with death and destruction. And they display their work as entertainment.

By Louise Roug / Los Angeles Times

BAQUBAH, Iraq — When Pfc. Chase McCollough went home on leave in November, he brought a movie made by fellow soldiers in Iraq. On his first night back at his parents' house in Texas, he showed the video to his fiancee, family and friends.

This is what they saw: a handful of American soldiers filmed through the green haze of night-vision goggles. Radio communication between two soldiers crackles in the background before it's drowned out by a heavy-metal soundtrack. 

"Don't need your forgiveness," the song by the band Dope begins as images unfurl: armed soldiers posing in front of Bradley fighting vehicles, two women covered in black abayas walking along a dusty road, a blue-domed mosque, a poster of radical cleric Muqtada Sadr. Then, to the fast, hard beat of the music — "Die, don't need your resistance. Die, don't need your prayers" — charred, decapitated and bloody corpses fill the screen.

"It's like a trophy, something to keep," McCullough, 20, said back at his cramped living quarters at Camp Warhorse near Baqubah. "I was there. I did this."




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Film cameras arrived at the front during World War II, but soldiers didn't really document their own combat experience until the Vietnam War. (The technology didn't lend itself to amateur moviemaking until the arrival of the smaller Super 8 cameras.) 

Today, video cameras are lightweight and digital technology has cut out the need for processing. Having captured a firefight on video, a soldier can create a movie and distribute it via e-mail, uncensored by the military. With editing software such as Avid and access to Internet connections on military bases here, U.S. soldiers are creating fast-paced, MTV-style music videos using images from actual firefights and killings. 

Troops often carry personal cameras and video equipment in battle. On occasion, official military camera crews, known as "Combat Camera" units, follow the troops on raids and patrol. Although the military uses that footage for training and public affairs, it also finds its way to personal computers and commercial websites. 

The result: an abundance of photographs and video footage depicting mutilation, death and destruction that soldiers collect and trade like baseball cards. 

"I have a lot of pictures of dead Iraqis — everybody does," said Spc. Jack Benson, 22, also stationed near Baqubah. He has collected five videos by other soldiers and is working on his own.

By adding music, soldiers create their own cinema verite of the conflict. Although many are humorous or patriotic, others are gory, like McCollough's favorite.

"It gets the point across," he said. "This isn't some jolly freakin' peacekeeping mission." 

Commanders have discretion to establish regulations concerning photography on base, but common-sense rules apply, an Army spokesman said. Images that threaten operational security — such as pictures of military installations or equipment — are not allowed.

Before being deployed to Iraq, some Marines were told they could not take pictures of detainees, dead or wounded Iraqis or American casualties. But photographs and videos of dead and maimed Iraqis proliferate. 

"It doesn't bother you so much taking pictures of the guy who was just shooting at you," McCullough said. He added that he hadn't seen any pictures of dead U.S. soldiers. "It's just a little too morbid, a little too close to home."

On the bases where Benson and McCullough live, the Army regularly searches soldiers' quarters for drugs, alcohol and pornography as part of what it calls health and safety inspections. But searching personal laptops would infringe on soldiers' privacy, said Capt. Douglas Moore, a judge advocate general officer with the 3rd Brigade Combat Team at Warhorse. Besides, if this brand of filmmaking breaks rules, they're of a different kind.

"It's in poor taste," Moore said, "kind of sick."

Yeah, this was taken from the Evil Michael Moore's site, but the source is the LA Times so you can't fault Moore. This is what I am talking about questioning peoples actions, as opposed to harping remarks that might make you feel uncomfortable.

What did you Harpies think of this fine comment of mine, it comes from the heart, with a small amount of thought thrown in for good measure

"Now, I have been thinking about this. Every tool can be used as a weapon, Handguns included. This "Tool" is often used to solve the problem of "How to get the Money out of the corner store" or "how to get rid of that pesky Neighbour". Use of this tool changes you mind into thinking that all problems can be solved this way, with a reaction of violence. Depending on violence to solve problems automatically voids any other responce, no thought process, no brain storming session for possible solutions, just "BANG" an automatic, short sighted, Non-Compassionate responce. I feel that as humans we can do a lot better in this world than what we are doing right now.

I can only change one mind at a time, and right now, I am trying to change Mine!"


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just a couple of thoughts here Vinnie....

You've made some very good points. I agree with a lot of what you've said so far on this thread. And I am enjoying reading your posts (as I always do)

BUT...you are dancin on the edge of what is considered to be "in good taste here at ehmac". And you seem to be committed to staying right on that razor thin edge in each of your posts on this thread.

It's a delicate dance, my friend. Choose your footing well.

This comes from an ehmaclander who has spent a great deal of his last 6800 posts twirling along that very same sharp edge, BTW.

The Mayor and the mods at ehmac have a tremendous capacity to let us run completely free and unfettered pretty much ALL of the time...even when we are moving deeply into the zone of unacceptability. But once they've stepped in and made a serious comment on some questionable post...then you NEED to take heed.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, I was glad to see that my post got deleted, I was going back to edit my statement when I found that it has dissapeared, and I was glad it was gone.

Working together towards positive goals is critical to our survival as a species and I really don't see how war helps anyone out (except for Haliburton shareholders). It just brings a mass of suffering and punnishment that no creature deserves. And for what really!? Control??? Pfft, we have no control! Ya know how people want to control the Weather, isn't that a dumb idea!? I mean every day can't be sunny, just like we can't be happy 100% of the time, yet people still try by Consumption, Consumption, Consumption.... 

After ww2, was there not a Movement to never let this happen again, what happened to that spirit, I think it was probly swallowed up by the 50's and it's consumerism. Now the Peace movement of the 60s ..... Bah, I am rambling and I haven't slept yet, the NEO Citron is a damn fine drink.....

Try to Help, and f you can't help, at least do as little harm as possible, that's what I think


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

War never "helps"...

But sometimes a skirmish or two can help to prevent any future deaths. (wouldn't it have been nice if a skirmish or two with an earlier verrsion of Hitler's Nazis could have prevented all of that death and destruction during the forties? Too bad the average European and North American preferred "Peace in our Time")

In our modern reality...we have yet another example of this:

It seems as though even the United Nations was loudly warning Saddam that he needed to provide proof that he had destroyed the WMD's that the UN's own inspectors had seen in Iraq in the early nineties. He refused to do this.

But the UN never took the next step to actually move into Iraq and deal with it...as they were threatening to do. They didn't, because Saddam had made some serious side deals for oil with some of the top officials of the United Nations...including Kofi Annan's own son! 

Can you say "corruption"? 

The United Nations are investigating themselves as we speak. As well they should. Some heads have rolled, and more will fall as time goes on.

So there was a thirty day skirmish (some might call it a "war") followed by a year long series of horrible terrorist attacks by opportunists who wanted to take over this ripe plum that was now leaderless.

Meanwhile, an evil tyrant who was a threat to everyone has been removed and his former subjects have bravely voted in a nationwide election despite the threats of death by foreign militants and suicide bombers.

This can only be seen as a giant improvement over what was there during the darkest days of Saddam's evil rule.

Afghanistan is also quite a bit better off than it was when it was ruled by the despotic Taliban,

Isreal and the Palestinians are doing much better these days, as well.

So is Lebanon. Syria is staggering under the pressure from the people. THAT never happened before, fer sure.

Lately there have been some limited "wars", of a sort. But they were of a very short duration and were characterised by the lowest loss of lives of any "wars" we have ever known as a species.

The terrorists have been very busy murdering thousands, though. It's best not to confuse one with the other. Especially since the terrorists were already murdering thousands even before anyone like the USA stepped into the picture.


These are the realities of today. Try to deal with them. 

Who knows...heavy doses of NEO Citran might help you with this. It does have a slight narcotic affect that might allow you to override the ingrained programming long enough to see the truth. Hopefully.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I can't believe you are now defining the Iraqi invasion by the Coalition Forces as a "skirmish"!! 10,000+ Iraqi dead. 1500 US troops dead. Tens of thousands horribly wounded. I guess Gulf War 1 was a "misunderstanding" or an "altercation"..... Revisionist history at work before the dead are even buried.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Correction Woodgett...

The actual invasion and removal of the psychopathic tyrant who had Iraq under his bootheel only cost about 300 American lives. And only took about thirty days, as well.

I'm not sure about the Iraqi numbers in this smallish conflict...but I can't imagine that they'd be much more than a few thousand, on the outside. And most of those would have been the truly dedicated Saddam Royal guards. Many of whom, BTW, may have fled...and would therefore be counted among the "casualty lists". Despite not actually being DEAD or anything. 

Meanwhile...the ongoing and incessant "militant" activity in that contested land has been directly responsible for the vast number of human deaths in Iraq since the fall of Saddam's government. Much of this "militant" terrorist activity has been directed at ordinary Iraqis who are just trying to go about their daily business. And the perpetrators of this ongoing mass muder spree are widely recognised as being "NOT from Iraq" by almost everyone. 

But they sure have killed a whole WHACK of their own fellow Arabs during this time period. Several hundred thousand, by most accounts.

The Iraqis were threatened by these outside Arab invaders when it finally came time for them to vote in free elections. They were told, far and wide, that "the streets would run RED with voter's blood!" if they even DARED to excersize their sovereign rights.

But the defiant Iraqis voted anyway. In numbers equivalent to our own free votes out here in the so-called modernised world.

Odd about that, eh?  

Not only that...just this week a bunch of these foreign-born "militants" attacked a crowd of innocent Iraqis with machine guns, and were then shot to death and dragged through the streets by some well armed Iraqi citizens who'd clearly had enough of this nonsense.

This, I think, is just the first sign of a BIG future trend.

The so-called "militants" in Iraq will be disbanding in huge numbers in the days to come. And fleeing back to their homelands. Especially since those very same homelands are now seeing the first stirrings of newly free democratic movements. For almost the first time in recorded history! (YIKES!)

The whole world is a'changin right now...much as it did after the fall of communism. And it is rather hard to get a grasp on how terribly large this massive change might actually be right now...

At least for SOME people.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

JWoodgett, et al...

Are you really sure you want to hang all of those hundreds of thousands of Iraqi deaths on the Americans? Instead of on the actual culprits??

Do you ACTUALLY want to go on record spewing out the pap that has been fed to you by the handlers of the left/lib movement? Who are, BTW, vehmently and unrepentedly "anti-American and Anti-Bush"? (and who will stop at NOTHING to actively discredit both?)

Do you REALLY want to be remembered by all of the hundreds of silent readers of this forum as having stated that "the AMERICANS are actually responsible for all of these tens of thousands of Iraqis that were killed by suicide bombers" or who were murdered by radical elements from outside the country who drove into crowded markets and opened fire with automatic weapons? On totally innocent people? Or who blew up masses of regular Iraqi citizens who were simply standing in lineups? LONG after the war was over...and LONG after the Coalition had displaced/removed Saddam, and had ceased to attack anyone?

Do you REALLY want to actively side with the murderous elements who were totally comitted to stopping the very popular free elections that have recently occurred in Iraq? By killing masses of innocent Iraqis, if necessary?? 

If so...then go ahead. BE the focus of much future ridicule, if that's what you want.

Up to you. Your choice.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Note:

This last short (for ME) post took about five tries before all of the after-post edits actually "took". I had to go back in and re-do all of my edits, time after time.  

VERY frustrating.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Is it just me...or is this new ehmac software STILL buggy and problematic??


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nope... it's just you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Actually, it is the system, in that I have been in the middle of postings and been requested to log on once again, only to lose the posting.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Really? I'm amazed -- I've yet to even come close to a hiccup using Mac OS 9 & X, browsing Netscape 7 and Safari no less.

BTW: MacNutt, what does unrepentedly mean?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Lately there have been some limited "wars", of a sort. But they were of a very short duration and were characterised by the lowest loss of lives of any "wars" we have ever known as a species.


You are kidding right? You see this is the problem, just because the conflict doesn't make the FOX news headlines it never happened...

What do you terms as lately? Because there have been lots of really, REALLY nasty conflicts as of late. The Sudan is just the tip of the iceberg and people are dying by the thousands. While we are talking about Africa, what about Rawanda? I would not say that genocide constitutes "the lowest loss of lives of any wars".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, it is the system, in that I have been in the middle of postings and been requested to log on once again, only to lose the posting.


Yep. Definitely the system. Same thing here using Panther and Safari. And on the PC at work? I have to log in time after time after time after time after, well you get the picture.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Very odd(fellows). I never experience those types of problems. I can have several tabs open in Safari and be searching or browsing in another tab with a post half finished, and I've never been kicked out or timed out as far as I can recall. 

Of course my posts are not very long winded. Perhaps a long post would be better developed and edited in Text Edit, copied and pasted to a new dialogue box. Very easy habit.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Gerry, your inability to accept that the dumping of thousands of high explosive munitions on Baghdad and the unleashing of overwhelming force against urban centres represents anything more than a "skirmish" that resulted in only a few thousand Iraqi lives being lost suggests that you are blind to the reality of war. While it is, of course, natural for the Bush administration to play down the deaths of their own soldiers and to discount the many thousands of Iraqi civilian deaths, the simple, horrible fact is that this invasion has cost more lives than any armed conflict since Vietnam. 

Nobody here is siding with the insurgents. I'm all for the democratic process and I very much empathise with the US troops who are simply trying to stay alive in Iraq. So don't try playing that pathetic card and twist words (why do you invent quotes and put words into peoples mouths that they did not say?). 

Just because I was (and am) against the invasion of Iraq doesn't mean I'm a sympathiser of the insurgents. That simplistic crap could have come straight out of Bush's mouth. You are with us or against us. What level of atrocity or loss of human life would have been acceptable for you, MacNutt, to consider it a success? Would nuking Baghdad to remove Saddam have been acceptable? Would loss of 10,000 US troops have been a win?

Gee, do you think that maybe if your family had been torn to pieces by a US bomb that you might just harbour some resentment about the invasion - even if you were no longer tyrannized by Hussein? It's easy for us to sit 8,000 miles away as armchair critics but we do not live there and do not have relatives killed in the past 2 years.

As for ridicule, that's a fine thing for someone to say whose modus operandi is to overlook facts and belittle anyone who disagrees with your neo-conservative rhetoric.

My choice is to read and learn and to only sanction force as a last resort. In the case of Iraq, no one is still arguing that the invasion was inevitable or that other, non-violent actions were exhausted. How short some peoples memories are. The threat of WMDs was utter garbage. The link with al-Qaeda non-existent. The pressure was building and Iraq might well have caved in. But the pressure from Bush to attack was even stronger. He had built a false intertia in the US that could not be defused even when many of the strongest allies of the US said that invasion was premature. When you're trigger-happy, have 49% of the worlds expenditure on arms poking you in the butt and a list of fictional justifications, the world looks a little different..... 

Don't you find it just a teensy bit odd that the justification of removing a corrupt despot was only thought of and became the Bush administrations official policy after the rest of their justifications were proven false? So THAT'S why they invaded. But they didn't want to tell us that at the time. Maybe because they just might have been called total hypocrites for having a history of supporting similar despots around the world - including Saddam Hussein himself?

P.S. Sorry to hear of the posting problems. I think it has happened only once to me, ever. The easy workaround if you do suffer this is, as I think PosterBoy once suggested, to copy the text to the clipboard prior to posting. Or write it in TextEdit.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

What's a Gerry??? hahaha  I'm giving my responce a few days to brew! Oh... And yer Right, force should be the last measure used, you can be compassionate and forceful!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

JWoodgett...

I'm not sure exactly what anyone who has lived in a tyranny might consider "an acceptable price" to escape this unending hellish existence. But I DO have some experience in this area. (Unlike some of the others on this forum).

Bottom line here?

I suspect that the vast majority of Iraqis are quite pleased by the current reality, overall. Despite the ongoing violent attacks on innocent Iraqi civilians by out of country "insurgents".

I'm betting that they are all quite pleased by the removal of Saddam and the opportunity to freely vote for a new leadership. For the very first time in a half a century. I know I would be. 

The turnout for the last election in Iraq certainly seems to confirm how committed the average Iraqi is to this new reality of freedom. It will only become more so once all of the terrorists have faded from the scene.

Ten years from now we will all be aware that this was a watershed moment. Historians will have dissected this giant transition in great detail by then...and will have marked this moment as the pivotal change in the political and social future of the whole region. A very positive change, BTW...despite the loss of life. (when has such a massive political or social change NOT had a signifigant cost in human lives?)

I also suspect that what still remains of the waning left/lib political movement will also have had to admit...grudgingly...that this was a very positive change by then.

But I doubt that very many people will actually be listening to them by that time. They are fading fast these days. Ten years from now they may actually be gone from thye political scene altogether.

Or...they may be entirely indistinguishable from the center-right. 

Just like in the Britain of today.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> I'm not sure exactly what anyone who has lived in a tyranny might consider "an acceptable price" to escape this unending hellish existence. But I DO have some experience in this area. (Unlike some of the others on this forum).


Oh get real...the fact is that you lived and worked in comparative comfort for foreign governments that you yourself consider tyrannies. Your employer(s) happily took their money and you happily took their's for decades.



MacNutt said:


> Ten years from now we will all be aware that this was a watershed moment. Historians will have dissected this giant transition in great detail by then...and will have marked this moment as the pivotal change in the political and social future of the whole region. A very positive change, BTW...despite the loss of life. (when has such a massive political or social change NOT had a signifigant cost in human lives?)


Yes, but you cannot be totally blind to the fact that imposing democracy on a country was not the original intent of the invasion can you? But, you probably are. Much as you are willfully blind to the fact that the U.S., if they were truly eager to bring democracy peacefully to the region, could have done so through the states that they prop up. Should I list them again for you? Jordan, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait... wait a sec...aren't some of these considered "tyrannies" by you too? C'est incroyable!

Bombastic hyperbole such as your's shrinks from the harsh light of the truth.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Any positive change in Iraq I attribute to the hard working Iraqi Citizens, not American involvement. America used their antiquated methods of foreign policy and carpet bombed Iraq. 

After this extreemly horible action, I am very glad that the Iraqi people are doing there best to continue to survive... but that's what humans do. Go read electroniciraq.com, they just want the americans out, and I don't blame em, I would to. America please go now! You created a huge amount of needless suffering and it is time to go home and let Iraq lick it's wounds. As long as America is there, Iraq is suffering.

Those who don't study the past and look for alternate solutions are doomed to keep acting the same way. The world is giving America a lot of "FEEDBACK" and it seems like they refuse to actually take some criticism. 

... Plus, after this war, I'm sure America is going to have to take some drastic embezzlement actions to pay for this war. time to cut the fat america, your food prodicing industry won't like that one!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Your choice: bombs and indiscriminate killing by a unilateral and hurried attack costing over $150 billion or a coordinated escalation of pressure? Heck, even buying off Hussein would have been preferable to the chaos and death. The US has bought off people before (and for a lot less than $150 billion).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, $159 billion...............and counting.

http://costofwar.com/


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Isn't it amazing!! I was thinking of that site when I wrote that post!! America uses war as a barganing tool, give us what we want or else we go to war. I predict that the America/Canada war will begin soon, prolly over Pine Trees and Cows!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh, and UTBJ(im?), are you saying that there are only 2 solutions to a problem... that's a little short sighted dontcha think!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

VC, if the US goes to war with Canada, it will be over water and natural gas. NL will be attacked from the east for our water and off shore oil resources that could be shipped by tanker to the eastern US. Alberta would be attacked from the south and the north. They would more likely become the 51st state in the US. Newfoundlanders and Labradorians would more likely fight unto the last person. "Death before dishonor".


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> Oh, and UTBJ(im?), are you saying that there are only 2 solutions to a problem... that's a little short sighted dontcha think!


Not as short-sighted as the myopic, single solution to all ills that the US administration seems to view the world through...... There were many alternatives to removing Hussein. None had the collateral damage of the military option.

There are now more under-nourished Iraqi children than prior to the invasion.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> ... Alberta would be attacked from the south and the north. *They would more likely become the 51st state in the US.* Newfoundlanders and Labradorians would more likely fight unto the last person. "Death before dishonor".


Doc, I'm not quite sure how to take this. I find your postings usually eloquent, succinct and remarkably well thought out. If you are just being facetious with the above statement (emphasis mine), then I apologize.

Otherwise, the likelihood of Alberta becoming the 51st state is slim to none. I have lived near the 49th parallel all my life and count many Americans as my friends. And, as much as we have in common, there is no desire on any Albertan's behalf (at the least, very few) to become part of the US, forced or not. "Death before dishonor", indeed.

However, I cannot discount the possibility of Alberta taking off with a couple of provinces and/or territories. Maybe even a state or two.  

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Here, this is a damn fine read, nothing new, but I'm sure glad it is in writing and has been delivered to the President.... But has he bothered to read this, or, I wonder, Did he work on his book report "My Pet Goat" Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Intelligence Commission Letter
Associated Press

Text of the letter to President Bush that accompanied the commission report, released Thursday, on U.S. intelligence capabilities: 

Mr. President: 

With this letter, we transmit the report of the Commission on the Intelligence Capabilities of the United States Regarding Weapons of Mass Destruction. Our unanimous report is based on a lengthy investigation, during which we interviewed hundreds of experts from inside and outside the intelligence community and reviewed thousands of documents. Our report offers 74 recommendations for improving the U.S. intelligence community (all but a handful of which we believe can be implemented without statutory change). But among these recommendations a few points merit special emphasis. 

We conclude that the intelligence community was dead wrong in almost all of its prewar judgments about Iraq's weapons of mass destruction. This was a major intelligence failure. Its principal causes were the intelligence community's inability to collect good information about Iraq's WMD programs, serious errors in analyzing what information it could gather and a failure to make clear just how much of its analysis was based on assumptions, rather than good evidence. On a matter of this importance, we simply cannot afford failures of this magnitude. 

After a thorough review, the commission found no indication that the intelligence community distorted the evidence regarding Iraq's weapons of mass destruction. What the intelligence professionals told you about Saddam Hussein's programs was what they believed. They were simply wrong. 

As you asked, we looked as well beyond Iraq in our review of the intelligence community's capabilities. We conducted case studies of our intelligence agencies' recent performance assessing the risk of WMD in Libya and Afghanistan, and our current capabilities with respect to several of the world's most dangerous state and non-state proliferation threats. Out of this more comprehensive review, we report both bad news and good news. The bad news is that we still know disturbingly little about the weapons programs and even less about the intentions of many of our most dangerous adversaries. The good news is that we have had some solid intelligence successes - thanks largely to innovative and multi-agency collection techniques. 

Our review has convinced us that the best hope for preventing future failures is dramatic change. We need an intelligence community that is truly integrated, far more imaginative and willing to run risks, open to a new generation of Americans and receptive to new technologies. 

We have summarized our principal recommendations for the entire intelligence community in the overview of the report. Here, we focus on recommendations that we believe only you can effect if you choose to implement them: 

_Give the DNI powers - and backing - to match his responsibilities. 

In your public statement accompanying the announcement of Ambassador (John) Negroponte's nomination as director of national intelligence, you have already moved in this direction. The new intelligence law makes the DNI responsible for integrating the 15 independent members of the intelligence community. But it gives him powers that are only relatively broader than before. The DNI cannot make this work unless he takes his legal authorities over budget, programs, personnel and priorities to the limit. It won't be easy to provide this leadership to the intelligence components of the Defense Department, or to the CIA. They are some of the government's most headstrong agencies. Sooner or later, they will try to run around - or over - the DNI. Then, only your determined backing will convince them that we cannot return to the old ways. 

_Bring the FBI all the way into the intelligence community. 

The FBI is one of the proudest and most independent agencies in the United States Government. It is on its way to becoming an effective intelligence agency, but it will never arrive if it insists on using only its own map. We recommend that you order an organizational reform of the bureau that pulls all of its intelligence capabilities into one place and subjects them to the coordinating authority of the DNI - the same authority that the DNI exercises over Defense Department intelligence agencies. Under this recommendation, the counterterrorism and counterintelligence resources of the bureau would become a single National Security Service inside the FBI. It would of course still be subject to the attorney general's oversight and to current legal rules. The intelligence reform act almost accomplishes this task, but at crucial points it retreats into ambiguity. Without leadership from the DNI, the FBI is likely to continue escaping effective integration into the intelligence community. 

_Demand more of the intelligence community. 

The intelligence community needs to be pushed. It will not do its best unless it is pressed by policy-makers - sometimes to the point of discomfort. Analysts must be pressed to explain how much they don't know; the collection agencies must be pressed to explain why they don't have better information on key topics. While policy-makers must be prepared to credit intelligence that doesn't fit their preferences, no important intelligence assessment should be accepted without sharp questioning that forces the community to explain exactly how it came to that assessment and what alternatives might also be true. This is not "politicization"; it is a necessary part of the intelligence process. And in the end, it is the key to getting the best from an intelligence community that, at its best, knows how to do astonishing things. 

_Rethink the president's daily brief. 

The daily intelligence briefings given to you before the Iraq war were flawed. Through attention-grabbing headlines and repetition of questionable data, these briefings overstated the case that Iraq was rebuilding its WMD programs. There are many other aspects of the daily brief that deserve to be reconsidered as well, but we are reluctant to make categorical recommendations on a process that in the end must meet your needs, not our theories. On one point, however, we want to be specific: While the DNI must be ultimately responsible for the content of your daily briefing, we do not believe that the DNI ought to prepare, deliver, or even attend every briefing. For if the DNI is consumed by current intelligence, the long-term needs of the intelligence community will suffer. 

There is no more important intelligence mission than understanding the worst weapons that our enemies possess, and how they intend to use them against us. These are their deepest secrets, and unlocking them must be our highest priority. So far, despite some successes, our intelligence community has not been agile and innovative enough to provide the information that the nation needs. Other commissions and observers have said the same. We should not wait for another commission or another administration to force widespread change in the intelligence community.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

This report is another farce. The intelligence reports and assessments were "dead wrong". Based on these reports, over 100,000 people are dead. Yet they say they found no evidence of distortion of facts - the intelligence collected by these billion dollar agencies was "simply wrong". Apart from wishful thinking, why did no one ask for verification or quality of intelligence? There was deceipt and irresponsibility at every level. Yet no one will be held responsible. Will future intelligence be any more credible if there are no consequences for gathering and analysing garbage intelligence? To begin with better accuracy in reporting, the US should substitute Ignorance for Intelligence in their agencies.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I think that "They" will only let us know as much as they want us to know. 

I'm just another multi-celled crap machine that has been groomed to consume much more than I need and thus producing more crap than I should, so wadda I know. It's all a mystery to me....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The title of this particular thread is "Where MacNutt actually gets ignored"

Fair enough....

Trouble is this...

MacNutt has actually predicted both the downfall of the Federal Liberal party of Canada, due to massive corruption on a large scale...and he has also acurrately predicted the rapid rise of democracy in the middle east. Both are GIANT positive changes in the current paradigm. Monumental ones, actually.


And I've been roundly dissed while predicting these things. Called all sorts of names and told that I am crazy. Or worse. 

For...oh, about...two or three YEARS now, here at ehmac. By several "noteables" no less.  

Anyone want to comment on current events? Any of my former opponents want to now step up and publicly admit that they were so terribly WRONG on these subjects?

Or will there just be total silence now? From some critics who were so terribly LOUD about all of this in the recent past?

Your silence...and your refusal to reply (for a change) will speak VOLUMES.

On the other hand...your heartfelt apologies, and the open admission that you were totally wrong, will redeem yourselves in the eyes of so many of the silent lurkers here.

Your choice.

I await that carefully considered choice. So do many others around here..

Trust me on this.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The silent lurkers await the responses. Go, Gerry, GO!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you know what sort of disturber you are??? This is like throwing a badger into a closet full of doxies.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> MacNutt has actually predicted both the downfall of the Federal Liberal party of Canada, due to massive corruption on a large scale...and he has also acurrately predicted the rapid rise of democracy in the middle east. Both are GIANT positive changes in the current paradigm. Monumental ones, actually.


Holy crap, MacNutt is referring to himself in the third person......

BTW, while I agree removal of Hussein was a positive thing (forgetting for the moment the hundreds of thousands of corpses that were collateral damage in that action and forgetting the basis of the action was proven to be fabricated, and noting that democracy in Iraq is a long way away and may fail to take root - I do hope it does succeed), I fail to see how revealing alleged corruption in a political party is a positive change in the current paradigm. It may be positive in the sense of someone who wants to see a right wing agenda initiated in this country. But the majority of the country appears not to want that. If the Conservatives pick up seats it will not be because of their policies (which they have managed to tape up and stuff into a closet for the time being). In other words, they will be elected by default of not having some of their members being caught with their hands in the cookie jar.

That said, I can understand why neo-Cons will happily accept any route to power, given their abject failures to do so through evangelizing their political message.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Holy crap, MacNutt is referring to himself in the third person. :eek


If he starts giving "the peoples' eyebrow," I'm leaving.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, I was just referring to this thread (and myself) in the manner that it was originally posted. Should I have done otherwise?

No? Okay...on to more important things than semantics...

I've just gotta say that I find it rather interesting that the loudest naysayers around here (and my loudest critics, BTW) have no real explanation for the recent events that have proven them to be so terribly wrong in their predictions.

Instead, they seem to be trying to shunt the blame off into side avenues. Or are trying to make light of this by attempting to focus everyone on some minor facet of the argument while hoping that nobody notices how terribly wrong they were in on the larger question, in so many past posts. 

On a whole RANGE of subjects, BTW.

I also find it terribly amusing that most of them cannot seem to actually manage to DO what the title of this thread seems to indicate that they should do...

Which is to ignore me.

Funny about that, eh?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

> I also find it terribly amusing that most of them cannot seem to actually manage to DO what the title of this thread seems to indicate that they should do...
> 
> Which is to ignore me.


Damned if we do and damned if we don't. It might help if you didn't demand answers to your rhetorical questions and then belittle people for not responding. Whatever.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

JWoodgett...

You've been here about as long as I have. In ALL of that time...have you noticed my long term insistence that the Federal Liberals, and Jean Chretien in particular, are terribly _CORRUPT_?

You ignored this message back then. But now it's all around you, just as I said it would be. Clear as a bell.

STILL want to "ignore" me?

Go ahead. Be my guest.

But, in doing so, you might just also ignore the NEXT big thing that's coming.

Or...you could stay tuned. And pay close attention.

Your choice.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I vote we make a separate forum for political-oriented chatter... it's getting a wee bit tedious to sift through the threads in the Everything Else Forum.

Any name suggestions?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No name suggestions, but I do agree that it's been tedious lately. All these threads from last year being resurrected - it's like a new kind of spam or something.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Resurrected SPAM, eh... Leftovers?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> JWoodgett...
> 
> You've been here about as long as I have. In ALL of that time...have you noticed my long term insistence that the Federal Liberals, and Jean Chretien in particular, are terribly _CORRUPT_?
> 
> ...


MacNutt, you are a neo-Conservative. Your views are well known as are your biases but you also drape your posts with derogotory comments and exaggerations. You ignore requests to back up your contentions with facts. Where is the evidence that Chretien stole money? Since all politicians have elements of corruption, its hardly a revelation that a party in government is tainted. It's not acceptable, but its also not exactly rare. Been following Tom DeLay?

Your parallel rants and obsession with proving that you are correct has the opposite effect on me. If you lack the capacity to make a cogent argument without resorting to repetition and rhetoric and unsubstantiated/unproven accusations, you cannot make up for that deficit by repetitive posting of the same old vitriol.

And as I've mentioned before, should I choose to ignore a post of yours, it is not because I have no answers - its because I see nothing worth responding to. Most posts are a repeat of a previously recycled point or are simply devoid of reasonable content. Writing a post does not warrant you the expectation of a reply. Whether you get a reply depends on whether you have made a substantive point that requires rebuttal or reinforcement. Indeed, I often think replying simply encourages you to regurgitate your views yet again. 

You are a paradox. You seem to see yourself as a victim yet others often see you as a bully. Your attempts to belittle others who do not share your views often overshadows the content of your posts. There are many other right wing advocates who do not resort to such tactics. They are, I posit, significantly more effective in communicating their positions than you.

Onwards - there are more important things to do.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hmmmm....

You have labeled me JWoodgett. Which is something that most of those on the left just _LOVE_ to do. It makes it sooo much easier to attack someone who has a derogatory label, after all. 

Fair enough.

But you have not yet managed to explain away all of the solid evidence that is now before us when it comes to long-term Liberal corruption.

I quote...and these are your your exact words, BTW:

"Where is the evidence that Chretien stole money?"

None I suppose. At least not just yet. And certainly NOT when the Liberals are actually investigating themselves, after all.

But I...and MANY other Canadian taxpayers..are finding the following facts rather hard to swallow:

-Chretien's best buddies and his closest allies were ALL a part of this latest scandal and theft of tax dollars.

-Chretien's whole staff are now implicated in this scandal.

-Chretien's speechwriter and the guy who masterminded most of his political campaigns wre a part of this scandal.

-Chretien's office is now widely accpted as being the source of the final decisions of who to award all of these fat contracts to.

-None of these fat contracts actually required the recipients to do much work. But they ALL became millionaire's once they'd gotten these contracts.

(and I suppose that NONE of those ill-gotten gains were EVER kicked back upstars to the "Big Guy" who actually controlled the whole scam, eh?)

-Chretien has also been investigated for influence peddling and other corrupt practices in the very recent past when it comes to land deals.

-Chretien's OWN BROTHER was an active participant in this ongoing tax money theft scam.

...but Jean Chretien himself was _NOT_, in any way shape or form, a part of it all....

Right?

Yeah... _RIGHT_...  

Dream on.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> You have labeled me JWoodgett. Which is something that most of those on the left just _LOVE_ to do. It makes it sooo much easier to attack someone who has a derogatory label, after all.


What do you call a guy who puts words in other people's mouths and avoids the consequences when called on that? Hrmmm? Yeah, I'd use the "c" word too.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

What do you call a guy who is totally fascinated and obsessed with another guy on this forum? And who wants that guy to pay attention to a lesser question of his...while a major situation that will affect all of our collective future is rapidly unfolding? A major situation that will change the political landscape of this whole country forever!?!

I'll leave that up to the rest of you to decide. 

Meanwhile...I'm slipping into my Kevlar gaunchies. Just in case ironmac ever figures out where I actually _LIVE!_

YIKES!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> What do you call a guy who is totally fascinated and obsessed with another guy on this forum? And who wants that guy to pay attention to a lesser question of his.


Lesser question? If this was the real world...I'd be calling my lawyer at Fraser Milner Casgrain about the legality of you misrepresenting what I've said.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh _NOOO_!! 

Now he wants to sick the _LAWYERS_ on me as well!!   

More and more he reminds me of one of my exe's! Or a scorned admirer whom I rejected at the early stages!

Double YIKES!!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> What do you call a guy who is totally fascinated and obsessed with another guy on this forum? And who wants that guy to pay attention to a lesser question of his...while a major situation that will affect all of our collective future is rapidly unfolding? A major situation that will change the political landscape of this whole country forever!?!


I call it Hot Man on Man Monogamy... How's that working out for you and Sinc? Did you two agree on the prenup?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

da_jonesy said:


> I call it Hot Man on Man Monogamy... How's that working out for you and Sinc? Did you two agree on the prenup?


Still posting tasteless comments I see.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

SINC said:


> Still posting tasteless comments I see.


I Just call em like I see them


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt, glad you managed to point out the total lack of "solid evidence" incriminating Jean Chretien of stealing tax payers dollars for his own use (even if it was buried in the usual attempt to exaggerate or distort the facts). Small steps.....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Solid evidence is coming. Meanwhile you'll have to make due with speculation based upon the ephemeral.

Like the fact that ALL of his closest advisors and best buddies seemed to be getting rich on this scam. And the whole program seemed to be run out of Chretien's own office. And Chretien has been named as the guy who was making calls and handing down decisions about who to award the sponsorship contracts to.

That would be his buddies and his closest staff and their friends, by the way. 

Oh yeah...and Chretien's own brother was also in on it too. 

But King Jean probably wasn't aware of any of it. And he probably never recieved any of those fat envelopes full of untraceable cash that were kicked back to the head office, either.

_Suuuure_ he didn't. Nudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Solid evidence is coming.


But not from you.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Certainly not. The facts will come from real events and from the testimony of the people who were involved in the current corruption inquiry. There have also been several documents produced that connect the Sponsorship scandal to both Paul Martin and Jean Chretien.

THAT is hard evidence. Not URL's.

More will be forthcoming. And that is just ONE of the corruption scams that the Liberals were running. There are several more.

Watch and see.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Certainly not.


Typical...and if there isn't any...that won't stop you from going on and on...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You are deeply obsessed with me, Ironmac. Take a happy pill.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> You are deeply obsessed with me, Ironmac. Take a happy pill.


How would you like it if I lied about what you've said?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fly at it.

Oh wait...too late. You already _HAVE_!  

And guess what...I didn't obsess about it at all. In fact, I barely even noticed. 

Take a hint. Then take a happy pill and move along.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Alright you two, put your jammies on and march straight to your rooms. There'll be no web surfing, no T.V., and no milk & cookies until you two can learn to get along!
NO IF'S, AND'S, BUT'S, or MAYBE'S!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ironmac has graciously extended an olive branch and I have happily accepted. 

We will resume this sometime later, perhaps. When there aren't as many earthshaking events going on all around us.

Or...maybe not.


----------

